# Have you exercised today? Accountability thread



## kyles

No good just eating healthily, we need to move our bodies too. I haven't done any formal exercise yet today, but tonight is swimming night. I am aiming for 50 lengths in an hour tonight. Hopefully I will have time for weight training first!


----------



## Alix

Morning Kyles! I just got off the treadmill. I am working at about a half hour per day. This is still a newish piece of equipment for us so I am still deciding what incline/speed is comfy for me. I'm checking in though. I have decided that I need to do more than just my yoga. Cardio was seriously lacking in my life.


----------



## buckytom

kyles!!!! good to see you.
and good for you, keep it up!
swimming is the best exercise you can do, for it's cardio-vascular benefits, and it's lack of damage to joints due to repetitive stress, and muscle/tendon stretching capabilities. 
(i used to swim a mile a day when i was a lifeguard as a kid)

how long is your pool? 25 meters? if so, 50 lengths, or 25 laps is excellent!
even if you have to go slowly, and break in to a side, breast, or back stroke, swimming consistently for an hour will do you worlds of good.

alas, no, i haven't worked out in about 2 years now, and my body is starting to ache, and i look like an old fat guy. also getting a lot of bad muscle cramps in my legs and around my ribs and back.
 so last week, i dug out the speed skates (inline), and the recumbant exercise bike, and i promised myself i'd get back into the swing of things.


----------



## urmaniac13

Ciao Kyles!!  Way to go for your fitness routine!!

I was at the gym from 13:00 to 16:00 today...
13:00-13:45 Hip Hop dancing lesson (which probably doesn't count for much )
14:00-15:00 Shoot Exercise (Fitboxe)
15:00-16:00 Lifted weights in the weight room, working on lats and deltoids

I love going to the gym, one of my hobbies, luckily it balances out with our hearty enthusiasm for good foods!!


----------



## amber

For the past three weeks, my husband and I have been weight training at home together, and Wednesday is our day off to recooperate.  We train four days a week, and we also walk the dog in the morning and again at night, sometimes I take him in the afternoons too.  For aerobic exercise, I turn on the stereo and dance!  Cant afford the gym anymore, so this at home exercise is working just fine for us.


----------



## callie

Hi, Kyles!  Good job!!  I'm still walking 3 miles Monday-Friday and riding my exercise bike 30 minutes on Saturday and Sunday.  I really enjoy my early morning walks.


----------



## thumpershere2

Yep, i exercised today.Did 3 loads of wash and the machine is in the basement, so many trips up and down. Vaced the floors and fed the critters and they eat in the basement .Had the dogs out to run so played with them. Dusted and cooked and washed floors. I'm pooped.


----------



## pdswife

Does walking around the mall count?   I know I know... I really must start riding my bike again.


----------



## SierraCook

I hiked around the forest for an half an hour today.  Does that count?  Now that the field season is winding down, I really need to get back into my exercise routine.  Usually, I bike for 3-5 miles on a stationary bike and 2-3 miles on the treadmill, and 20 minutes on the universal weight machine at a minimum of 3 times per week.  Sometimes I will also throw in pilates routine at least once a week.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I woke up ... walked to the kitchen to make coffee ... walked back to the sofa and watched the morning news to wait on coffee ... walked back to the kitchen when coffee was done, poured a cup, and walked back to the sofa to drink it. I think I repeated this several times ... but I was too sleepy to remember.


----------



## Robt

Yes I have,  Ate, Opened a bottle of Wine,  Opened DissCussCooking


----------



## urmaniac13

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I woke up ... walked to the kitchen to make coffee ... walked back to the sofa and watched the morning news to wait on coffee ... walked back to the kitchen when coffee was done, poured a cup, and walked back to the sofa to drink it. I think I repeated this several times ... but I was too sleepy to remember.


 
Wow Michael, You must have done lots of lifting exercise too, with your coffee mug!!


----------



## middie

oh man... you mean i was supposed to ???????


----------



## Alix

I am really tired and cranky today. I just feel like hanging out here and NOT doing anything. Someone kick my butt for me please.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> I am really tired and cranky today. I just feel like hanging out here and NOT doing anything. Someone kick my butt for me please.


 

Consider yourself kicked.

"Aaaaaaalix.   Aaaaaaaaaaaalix."
(The treadmill is calling your name.)  
Or, you could go OUTSIDE and walk.  It's only -14 today.


----------



## Jikoni

I exercise daily except the weekend. So yes I have today.


----------



## mudbug

Daughter and I were both at Curves for 30 minutes on Monday night and last night.  Going again tomorrow night.


----------



## Alix

Well I did it. I wasn't as chipper about it as the past few days, but I got er done. And I chose the treadmill option as -14 is just a tad too chilly to do 30 minutes. Blech. I am sure my blood will thicken up soon but right now I'm wimpy.

I also spent the afternoon in a Grade 4 science class helping them construct pop can dragsters. Whew! That will wear off a few calories I tell you!


----------



## Dina

My hubby and I pay for a gym that we really never use! Argh! Doesn't that always happen? We haven't exercised in almost 5 months. I need to get back at it soon since I'm feeling the stress from work already. Good thing is I haven't gained any weight - YET.


----------



## cats

Around here we are both trying to lose a few lbs. Seem that, during the Summer months, we had all these wonderful fresh fruits always ripening (like strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, and blackberries), and we couldn't resist them. Now, I know fruit is supposed to be good for you, and the fruit was great, but our downfall was that we would always eat the fruits atop ice cream and/or pound cake and/or cheese cake with Cool Whip. We are not really even dessert people. So, we are both walking daily 3-4 mi., although my husband is a bit more determined than me. Now, my husband says that next Summer we have to eat the fruit plain  .


----------



## Alix

I'm done. Did my 40 minutes on the treadmill. Whew.


----------



## cartwheelmac

I am planning on doing some backbends, cartwheels, walkovers and handsprings later. I also am going to stretch (I love stretching!!! That is why I can do the splits!!!) I need to do some strength training but I always forget I somehow can't remember to do it!!! So in summary strong ends stretching and gymnastics. Weak ends strength training and cardio (Well gymnastics does give me some of that but I need more).

Cameron


----------



## Jikoni

Not today, but do so monday to saturday. Sunday is exercise free, well sometimes a walk.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Can't help wanting to do gymnastics. Well I will admit that I am a show-off so I do my stuff in our front yard and if I see a car coming I will cartwheel then just to show off!

Cameron


----------



## kyles

No exercise for me over the last few days, I have managed to sprain my ankle. It was quite exciting. I went to a posh ball on Friday, felt ill after about an hour and got sent back to the hotel where I was staying with two friends, who just so happen to be nurses.

In the middle of the night I got up to go to the loo, and bang, I fainted, whacked my head on the wardrobe, and twisted my ankle. It looks very pretty, purple underneath my foot and all puffed up!

I got sent to hospital in an ambulance, no idea what caused my sickness or the fainting, but the two theories of the doctor are either a virus or food poisoning.

I just have to be the centre of attention!


----------



## Alix

YIKES! Kyles, that sounds terrible! I hope you are feeling better now. I know the ankle will take a bit to heal but the tummy upset is gone I hope. Did you get a picture of yourself in your ball gown before you felt icky? 

As for me, no treadmill on Sunday, I took the day off. I did a walking track yesterday for about 40 minutes and did my treadmill today for 40 minutes. Does anyone have a remedy for the static electricity build up on the treadmill? I sprayed Static Guard on the belt but that did absolutely nothing.


----------



## urmaniac13

kyles said:
			
		

> No exercise for me over the last few days, I have managed to sprain my ankle. It was quite exciting. I went to a posh ball on Friday, felt ill after about an hour and got sent back to the hotel where I was staying with two friends, who just so happen to be nurses.
> 
> In the middle of the night I got up to go to the loo, and bang, I fainted, whacked my head on the wardrobe, and twisted my ankle. It looks very pretty, purple underneath my foot and all puffed up!
> 
> I got sent to hospital in an ambulance, no idea what caused my sickness or the fainting, but the two theories of the doctor are either a virus or food poisoning.
> 
> I just have to be the centre of attention!


 
Ouch!! I also had my share of twisted ankles, once I even managed to do that somehow while just walking on a perfectly flat street with a pair of trainers!!  (for this reason I would never dare wear something like high-heels even if I wouldn't look so ridiculous in them!) I hope your friends gave you a proper r.i.c.e. treatment quickly, without it it could be a real bugger for some time...
But I do suggest that you get checked further into the cause of your fainting, if just to make sure it is not related to anything serious.  Was this the first time that you experienced fainting?  Anyhow I hope you will feel better soon, and take good care of yourself!


----------



## Robo410

I'm the lifting coach as well as a high school English teacher.  I get my exercize regularly.


----------



## marmar

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Can't help wanting to do gymnastics. Well I will admit that I am a show-off so I do my stuff in our front yard and if I see a car coming I will cartwheel then just to show off!
> 
> Cameron



I wish I could...
Today I ran into the table thing in gymnastics because I forgot to jump on the springboard because I was trying something new, and I fell off the beam trying to stand up.
Last week I had a sore neck because I can't do a somersault and landed funny. (I have to take gymnatics, I wish I were better at it.)

Other than that I walked half a mile in 16 degree weather and did 10 minutes of cardio. Then I made dinner...


----------



## SierraCook

Tromped around the woods today.  Tried to keep from slipping and falling on my butt in all that ice, patches of snow, and some mud.


----------



## kyles

I went swimming today, didn't count lengths after 30, just relaxed and enjoyed it. Swimming is the only time my ankle feels any better


----------



## SpiceUmUp

I get all the exercise I need flying off the handle and jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Claire

Tired and sore, sore and tired.  My truck is snowed in at the moment, and during my Christmas party, I took one end of the house, hubby the other.  It's an old shotgun-style house.  Well, I wound up taking all the coats upstairs to put them on the bed.  It isn't like I don't work out (as a matter of fact, our guests included women from my exercise class AND the instructor).  But my fanny and the back of my legs are killing me today from running up and down the stairs.  Owee.

I am really dedicated to working out on a regular basis.  This time of year it is een more important. Unfortunately women tend to think in terms of losing weight.  Well, sometimes that isn't going to happen.  Go to the gym, take a walk.  Especially this time of year!


----------



## sarah

yes i spent 45 minutes on the treadmill today and burnt 200 calories,at least thats something,no? trying to be regular these days,have been out of touch for so long now,but my baby is 3 months now,so its time i go back on that treadmill and get back in shape...


----------



## DampCharcoal

Wow! I spent some time on the bench at my buddy's place and I'm d*mn near debilitated! To show how pathetic I am, I could barely get fifty pounds off my chest. I think the bar weighs ten.


----------



## kyles

I went back to the gym yesterday on my dodgy ankle, it's been 9 days post injury. I think my weight and cardio routine did the world of good and it feels a lot better now. I have really missed the gym. I am doing tai chi tonight, never tried it before!


----------



## urmaniac13

Great that you are feeling better now!!  And your ankle, too!!  I hope you will enjoy your tai-chi, it is gentler form of exercise on your healing ankle... I do body balance (also known as body flow), which is a part tai-chi, part yoga and part pilates, it will really give you a good workout without a lot of impact, and improves your flexibility a great deal if you do it regularly. And you will notice you feel really good and rather relaxed when you finish the routine.  Tell us how you liked it after the session!!


----------



## mudbug

kyles said:
			
		

> I am doing tai chi tonight, never tried it before!


 
kyles, I hope you like it.  I was in the best shape of my life years ago taking a tai chi class.  Have a video now to follow, but it's a poor second to the excellent teacher I had once upon a time.


----------



## pckouris

I ran (jogged) for two miles yesterday and rode my bike for another five. I came home and streatched on my mat and today am still sore.
I have to get ready for tennis, which we play now when it is cool. The summers are just too hot for tennis.


----------



## kyles

I did the tai chi class, it was just me and the instructor, so after the formal tai chi bit, he took me through some ankle strengthening work. He happens to be studying to be a physiotherapist, handy huh??

And today I did body pump, which is an aerobics class on the fitball. It was really good, and I enjoyed it.

I'm swimming tonight, and might pop into the gym first.


----------



## urmaniac13

Yey, Kyles!!  Lucky you you had such a tailor made instructor!!  I am happy for you!!

That is a very different "Body Pump" from the one we do, but great that you enjoyed it, that is the most important thing!!

Seems like you are on a roll, you will soon be a fitness queen!! 

As for me, I did a session of Shoot Exercise (Fitboxe) and Spinning... I was planning on lifting some weights too but I opted out... I had been away from the gym for a week (combination of some inopportune engagements and catching cold) I was a bit out of shape....


----------



## mudbug

I should be going to Curves right this minute, but I am pooped tonight and trying to think of many reasons to postpone this trip until tomorrow.


----------



## amber

Well, I havent kept up on my posting in here, but yes I did exercise today and have ever since my last post on here.  Usually today is my "day off" from exercise, but I was too tired on Tuesday night because of my lack of sleep, but hey, I worked out today!


----------



## Alix

Treadmill, 35 minutes. Phew, I need to go shower!


----------



## urmaniac13

In about 1hr and 15min. Body Pump with Francesco at the gym, followed by Total Training class with Nicola...  I have to hurry up and finish my prep for biriyani...


----------



## Jikoni

Urmaniac13, Biriyani? how about you try killing me softly?I posted earlier but thought 'what' this is a workout thread. Well then re-posted. Swiss post is good for posting biriyani...honestly!they may even deliver hot!


----------



## SierraCook

I went for a 30 minute walk this afternoon.  Brrr, it was cold, but the exercise and fresh air felt good!!


----------



## marajo

just got home from my 4x week water aerobic class. the substitue instructor has lost 86 # in the last year w/ 25 more to go.


----------



## cartwheelmac

No it is still morning! I excercise in the afternoon!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy

calisthenics this afternoon.


----------



## buckytom

well, after cleaning up the house for my brother's visit, i was able to carry the exercise bike (a vision fitness recumbant bike) upstairs and get it set up in a back bedroom. i was going to start, but the darn thing weighs 115 pounds, so i was tired after that  .

this week i'm going to my storage unit and getting out my weights and bench, and i hope to begin a regimen to get back my girlish figure...


----------



## TXguy

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I woke up ... walked to the kitchen to make coffee ... walked back to the sofa and watched the morning news to wait on coffee ... walked back to the kitchen when coffee was done, poured a cup, and walked back to the sofa to drink it. I think I repeated this several times ... but I was too sleepy to remember.



That kind of reminds me of what a NASCAR driver's fitness regimen was: channel up, channel down. volume up, volume down. (I won't name names.)
Then he said he's going to get in shape: he bought $17'000 of exercise equipment, and promised to stay away from McDonalds for a while.

Meanwhile, I'm about to go running..

(Added next day) When I got ready, there was a nice, cold rain drizzling outside.


----------



## ronjohn55

TXguy said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I'm about to go running..


 
Sounds like my schedule for the week!

Run to the store to pick up things to cook
Run to the store for more wrapping paper
Run to the bank to get more money to pay for all the things I'm running to get
Run to the fish monger to get salmon 
Run to the hardware store to get propane
Run to the home despot to get things for the next home improvement
and finally
Run to the airport to pick up the relatives that are coming into town and staying with us...

 

John


----------



## mudbug

me too, John.  But I would add:

kicking a$$ at work (and taking names)
raising repeated objections to daughter's repeated requests to open "just one" present now
and.....
tossing opinions hither and yon on this beloved board.


----------



## TXguy

Went for a 40-min. walk-run this morning.


----------



## sarah

yessss,did one hour on treadmill,burnt 285...plz ask me to keep it up,lol....well i intend to increase it to an hour and a half everyday!i just hope not to get lazy again!


----------



## Dina

Does jumping on a trampoline count?  I'm a bit under the weather with a possible strep infection so I'm taking some time off working out.  I promise to go religiously to the gym (which I'm paying every month) once January 1st comes around.


----------



## TXguy

nyet. about to go walking.


----------



## TXguy

TXguy said:
			
		

> nyet. about to go walking.



again today. got done at 8:00


----------



## Alix

Had an exercising brain dead moment. I was walking on the treadmill at a pretty good incline and was feeling like I needed to up the ante so tried running for a bit. Um...I sort of forgot I had the incline up and nearly killed myself. When I turned the speed back down to a walk I was huffing and puffing, and thinking what crappy shape I'm in that I can't run for very long. It wasn't until I was getting off the stupid machine that I realized I was making things harder for myself than I needed to. LOL. What a goofball.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Well Thursday I did a hard gymnastics workout and I was sore on hams, pecs and abs next day. Today I am over that and I will be doing some today.

Cameron


----------



## Robo410

of course, 1 hr and 1/2 at the gym today
plus 100 crunches and pushups everyday.


----------



## sarah

yes i now do one hour and 10 minutes everyday,and burn 300,my target is one hour and a half and 400 (at least)


----------



## kyles

Happy Christmas all. We went for a walk around the foothills of our village this morning, before lunch, and had another walk this evening!


----------



## TXguy

No, not 'hard' exercise today, but maybe a little bicycle in the afternoon. It's an off-day in an off-easy week.


----------



## licia

I suppose I'm going to have to read this entire thread and see what results I may expect if I get on an aggressive program.  Things have slipped up on me when I wasn't looking and I need to start paying attention.  I'm going to start little and add to it and hope it can become a good habit.


----------



## kyles

I went to the gym with a friend at lunch time and did cardio for half an hour. My gym near home is shut for two weeks so no swimming


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Used to work out hard at least three times a week.  That was about 3 years back.  Then began going with my wife last year, again 3 times per week.  But we got sidetracked after a couple months.  So last night, I went with my 19 year-old daughter.  Did an upper body work out with dumbells, and then a 1.5 mile brisk walk on the track.  After that, I did a cool-down walk with my daughter.  Her idea of a cool-down walk was faster than my brisk walk.  I really had to push to keep up with her, and she'd been running on an elliptical runner for 30 minutes, and then on the treadmil for another half hour.  But then again, when I was 19, I was tireless, and very strong and supple.  I think at age fifty, it's going to take me a bit before I can walk tirelessly again.  But I got a good start.  We will be going to the gym again tomorrow night.  Hope my legs feel more energetic than they do right now.

I am happy to say that the upper body workout can increase, as my tentative 25 lb. dumbells were jsut to light and didn't task me at all.  When I last stopped using them, I was using 45 pounders.  I should be back there in about two months.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## foodaholic

Really great to see so many people interested in Fitness.I do two 1 hr. kickboxing classes a week.Also,I do a low weight high repetition routine of 4 sets of twenty that pretty much has me done by the end that includes upper,lower and abs.I also do 1 hour of arobics 3 times a week.The 2 dogs get walked early and late everyday as well. 

I've been on this routine now for 17 months and have reduced my weight from 220 lbs to 190 and put on quite a bit of lean muscle and went from a 38 waist to a 32 and down to 12% body fat,hey I don't cut out all the fat in my diet,how boring would that be.Anyway at 52 I need this to maintain good health well into retirement,hopefully.


----------



## TXguy

I'll probably do some bicycle riding later today and the rest of the week, and maybe some light weights...


----------



## buckytom

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I am happy to say that the upper body workout can increase, as my tentative 25 lb. dumbells were jsut to light and didn't task me at all. When I last stopped using them, I was using 45 pounders. I should be back there in about two months.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
geez gw, 45lbs. is pretty darn good. if you can do that with isolated curls, chin shrugs, standing deltoid flys, inclined flys, and reverse tricep curls, you will get blasted in no time. do you should have a curl/tricep bar? i like to change up a set of the dumbbells with the bar.

ok, now you've got me motivated.   i'm gettin out the weights this week. wait, i'm busy, ok, _by_ next week!!!


----------



## kyles

Gym at lunch, rower, treadmill, bike and some core body work on the ball. 

I'm contemplating getting a weight set and a bench for home, I think my dh may finally crack if I do that!!!


----------



## buckytom

"she's a maaaaaniac, maaaaaaaniac, on the floor..."

go for it kyles. the combo of aerobic and weight training will amplify your results.


----------



## licia

What really good exercises can be done while sitting at the computer? Now that I am an executive chef, I need to know that.  Did anyone notice my new status?????????


----------



## urmaniac13

cool Licia!!  Congrats on your promotion!! 

Well in just under 3 hours I will be able to say I have done a session of Body Pump and Total Training today... I am about to head for the gym in 15 minutes...


----------



## buckytom

congrats licia.   you only need to begin working out when your belly touches the keyboard before your hands do.

i have about 40 posts to go to become a cert. master chef!!!!
do i get a crown and sceptre? i'll settle for a cap and a mozzarella stick.


----------



## urmaniac13

Bucky, we would settle for 40 more pics of your little guy to get you there!!


----------



## kadesma

licia said:
			
		

> What really good exercises can be done while sitting at the computer? Now that I am an executive chef, I need to know that. Did anyone notice my new status?????????


YEA licia,
you got a promotion   
kadesma


----------



## TXguy

licia said:
			
		

> What really good exercises can be done while sitting at the computer? Now that I am an executive chef, I need to know that.  Did anyone notice my new status?????????



Congrats. on your promotion, your voice is really known through the forums!

what good exercises can be done? why don't you ask jeeves?http://ask.com/

what most exercises would probably be are called 'isometric', where you tense your arms and legs against your desk, walls, other limbs, etc., and suck in your stomach for a few seconds at a time. you'l be trimmer in no time!

On the other hand, I'll probably be cycling later.


----------



## TXguy

Finally, my 'off-week' is over, and I will get back to runnin, cycling hard, and weightlifting again. I'm planning on doing the former in less than hour.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Hey I be basketballin' and gymnasting later.

Cameron


----------



## Alix

Treadmill, 40 minutes. Got to work off some of those holiday calories.


----------



## kyles

I had a nice walk along some country roads near my house. Gym reopens tomorrow, I have so missed it, so back to my normal routine of weight training and swimming!


----------



## Dina

Ha!  I'm beginning to feel the guilt trip!  Does gardening count?  Hehe  I was suppose to hit the gym yesterday but never made it there.  I know once the kids go back to school in a couple of days I'll be there for the morning Yoga class.


----------



## SierraCook

No need for exercise DVDs today.  I shoveled snow for an hour and more is falling, so more shoveling will be required later.  Being outdoors was more fun anyway since the roads are to messy to go anywhere and I was bored of being in the house.


----------



## In the Kitchen

Alix said:
			
		

> Morning Kyles! I just got off the treadmill. I am working at about a half hour per day. This is still a newish piece of equipment for us so I am still deciding what incline/speed is comfy for me. I'm checking in though. I have decided that I need to do more than just my yoga. Cardio was seriously lacking in my life.



do you know the brand name of your treadmill?  Sounds like the one I like.  After having all the idiots try to ruin my time walking at the tracks and cemetery, I want to invest in treadmill but I want one with hills as I have outside.  I miss it but being threatened by some creeps who want to discourage you isn't worth it.  Hence, the weight is returning.  Can't cook and stay thin.


----------



## TXguy

I did it!!! 27 min. of walk/running!! I've successfully kept off the 'holiday wieght gain'.


----------



## Dina

WOOHOO!  I did it too!  My husband and I finally got our butts to the gym and did 30 minutes on the EFX (Elliptical Fitness X-trainer) and did some light weight lifting for another 30 minutes.  We're off to a good start.  Good luck on your exercise routine everyone.


----------



## Alix

*Name of Treadmill*

ITK, the treadmill we bought is called sportcraft. It was very reasonably priced at our local hardware store and is standing up to daily pounding from both Ken and I. PM me if you want some more information.


----------



## mudbug

Not off my holiday butt yet.


----------



## Dina

I'm a bit disappointed today. My husband and I only did 30 minutes on the EFX. When I was about to start lifting weights, hubby decided he was lightheaded and hungry so we left the gym to grab a bite to eat. Somehow a bowl of cereal and milk is not enough breakfast.


----------



## pdswife

well... I haven't done a thing that could be concidered exercise since we got back from Mexico in Oct.  
Bad Trish!  Bad.
I just rode my exercise bike for 10 minutes..four miles.. setting four.  I think I may have lost 20 pounds just from sweat.  I'm so so out of shape.


----------



## Dina

I was very bad today!  I didn't go to the gym.  I plan to jump on the trampoline with the kids later and perhaps go for a walk with them.  I need to keep moving.  You all have a great weekend!


----------



## TXguy

Not yet for today.


----------



## pdswife

I've been doing 20 minutes on the bike for the last three afternoons.... Not enough but at least it's something.


----------



## urmaniac13

In about an hour I will be heading for the gym to do Body Pump with Francesco, then Total Training with Nicola... (stay calm everyone I am not triple timing... Francesco and Nicola are the instructors!!  though they are both very cute eheheh!!)


----------



## pdswife

LOL... Maybe you could send Francesco my way.  He could stand in front of my bike and I could chase him down.  lol... I'm sure he's more fun to look at than the guys on "DAYS OF OUR LIVES"...


----------



## licia

I've started quite a regimen and am trying to keep it up for 3 months to see just how strong I can get, how much better my health is and also see how much weight I can lose healthily.  I do Curves 3 days a week, go to the gym and work out, water exercises in the pool - the other three days a week and am eating things that are good for me.  I've lost 3 pounds already and hope to keep to a safe level.  I can tell that I'm a little more flexible already and while there is a pleasant ache, I haven't hurt myself.  The past year I was so busy working on my family reunion, taking care of my grandson and a million other things, I really neglected taking proper care of myself, but for 3 months I am taking care of myself, first and see how well that works.  My family seems to understand and are cheering me on.  Some may even join the gym where I joined.  Some of my friends are joining also and that is very encouraging - to me and to them.  This is possibly the larges undertaking I've ever done for myself, but it should help me with my meds also. My doctor gave me his blessing.


----------



## pdswife

That is great Licia!   I'm really proud of you for making the choice and the commitment!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## licia

Thanks for the encouragement. All of this won't make me younger, but, perhaps, it will make me feel a bit younger and able to keep up with all my grandkids.


----------



## urmaniac13

pdswife said:
			
		

> LOL... Maybe you could send Francesco my way. He could stand in front of my bike and I could chase him down. lol... I'm sure he's more fun to look at than the guys on "DAYS OF OUR LIVES"...


 
Yeah!!  great idea for a new exercise routine!!  you would definetely love him... he is not only cute but also a great motivator, and keeps us laughing throughout the lesson... he has a knack to make every lesson a blast!!  Next time you come to Rome, I will take you to one of his classes as a guest!!


----------



## pdswife

YES!  Thank you!  It might be awhile but we will return there some day!


----------



## mudbug

licia said:
			
		

> I do Curves 3 days a week, go to the gym and work out, water exercises in the pool - the other three days a week and am eating things that are good for me. I've lost 3 pounds already and hope to keep to a safe level. This is possibly the larges undertaking I've ever done for myself, but it should help me with my meds also. My doctor gave me his blessing.


 
I do Curves too, licia.  Works for me.  I don't know your age (and wouldn't dare ask), but the workout you get there is effective for all ages.  At my club we have a member who is 79 (I signed her up while I was still working there), and she is doing great.  She told me it was a wonderful feeling to be able to pick up her small grandchildren again.

Best of luck to you in your focus on YOU!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Does shoveling snow for two and a half hours count?   Actually, I don't mind shoveling snow.  In fact, I do the extra work of piling it on the west-side of my Webber Kettle, to block the wind when I grilling or barbecuing something.  I also make a snow fort for some little ones we baysit every now and again.  It makes them hapy which makes me happy. 

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## callie

Way to go licia!  Good for you...I bet after 3 months you will be hooked!  I've been either walking for 3 miles or riding my indoor bike every day now since last April.  I'm up to 50 minutes on the bike.  This morning it was 20 degrees - warm enough to walk!  I was excited!  It was so nice to be outside early in the morning instead of watching the minutes tick by while on the bike...

Goodweed - snow shoveling definitely counts!!!


----------



## licia

What really surprises me is that my body feels so much more alive. I'm not feeling sluggish at all and after only 2 weeks. My clothes are moving around a bit on me so I can tell there are changes, even if the scale shows only 3 lbs.


----------



## TXguy

I walked for about 41 min. this morning.


----------



## Michelemarie

I worked out yesterday - I usually try every other day - although my abs could reallty use every day - but then I would be doing that instead of doing this, so I will work out tomorrow!


----------



## Jikoni

Oh yes and I think I overdid it, my backside muscles hurt when I climb the stairs!


----------



## licia

I did a 1 hour class in aquatics.  It certainly seems to be helping my arthritis. I'm no longer sore and achy when I get up in the morning. I'm thinking about doing just the aquatics at the gym for a while, along with the Curves thing until my body acclimates to the heavier exercise. The weights and machines seem to be too much with 3 days of water and 3 days of Curves - alternate days. I'm feeling so much more agile. I'm considering it my job - up first thing in the morning, either to the gym or to Curves, whichever is the proper day. I'm not weighing myself either, I will wait til I go back to the doctor - or whoever says I need to weigh, the gym or Curves. I would certainly suggest the water exercises for anyone with joint problems, of course, depending on what your doctor says.


----------



## cipher

I've got a 10 mile run after work today...outside.  Good thing we've had a mild winter so far...


----------



## htc

Anyone out there use a trampoline or rebounder for fitness? I'm going to go on a research outing this weekend. Comparing the ones you can find at a sporting store vs. all these really expensive ones online. Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## Dina

Since my last post, 21 days ago, I had not exercised until today.  My bad!  I went biking with my daughter this afternoon but the main workout was pulling my 3 year old in the trailer.  Boy!  Did I break a sweat???  My boy is getting heavy.  Later, my husband rode the bike and I jogged next to him, our little one and my daughter.  So we all exercised today.  YEY!!!


----------



## SierraCook

3 times this week I have done walk aerobics when I got home from work.  One night with the walk aerobics I did 20 minutes of basic pilates.  I have slept like a rock all week.  Exercising does wonders to improve my sleeping patterns.


----------



## Caine

Every morning, Monday through Friday, I roll out of bed at 4:30 am, take a quick hot water rinse, wash my face and brush my teeth, and I am in the gym by 5:15 for 30 minutes of intense cardio on either the eliptical trainer, the treadmill, the recumbent bicycle, or the Lifecycle. Then I return home, take a real shower, and go to work. On Mondays and Thursdays, I return to the gym between 6:30 and 7:00 pm for an hour of weight training. On either Saturday or Sunday, it's 1-1/2 hours of weight training plus 30 minutes of cardio. I very seldom skip a day.


----------



## urmaniac13

Yesterday I challenged myself with almost 4 hours of activity in the gym...
starting with spinning, then worked with free weights for 45 minutes, then Body Balance (mixture of Pilates, Taichi and Yoga), then finally "Jump" (a very vigorous and upbeat aerobic dancing class)... I was quite pooped after that, however gorging on gnocchi with quattro formaggi for supper and good night's sleep I recovered pretty well, so I was back at the gym again this afternoon and did a hiphop dancing and shoot exercise(fitboxe).
6 hours of gym within 24 hours, it is amazing my body still functions!!


----------



## licia

I've been doing a session of water exercises then some swimming on my own 3 days a week - Curves the other 3 days a week - none on Sunday. I'm feeling better and sleeping better, but I think i've hurt my left leg - it is tiring very easily - so I may have to watch for that.


----------



## Dina

Gee!  No one's posted here since February!  Has anyone exercised lately?  This morning, I took my 3 year old for a stroll for 30 minutes then stopped at our neighborhood park and played in the jungle gym.  I've been up all day RECHARGED and ready to do just about anything.  Feels I'm going 100 miles an hour !  Love the feeling.  Let's get moving you all.


----------



## licia

I've been too busy exercising!!!Same old, Same old!


----------



## pdswife

no... .............................................................


----------



## kyles

I went to yoga today, which was fantastic! Hard, but good. And the night before I went to the gym and then had a swim.

I have been exercising nearly every day!!


----------



## urmaniac13

Today I surprised myself by getting up early enough to attend the noon "aerobic dancing" class... 

Yesterday I did a shoot exercise and half of Capoeira...
Half, because they were going to make us do a handstand so I walked out...!!  Has anyone ever tried capoeira?  It is a Brazillian dance/acrobat thingy... it was the second lesson for me, on the first one they made us do cartwheeling... well I managed that though it was a bit scary I haven't done that for 15 years, well there is a limit to things... handstand, no!!  Probably they will make us do backflip on the next lesson... I am afraid someone will be dead sooner or later in these lessons!!
I bet Cameron and Grace would excel on this thing though..


----------



## licia

I didn't go today. Curves closes at 11:30 here on Saturday and I really needed to get at my flower beds. I wanted to put out some plants, but started cleaning the beds and couldn't quit.  They look better - but with no new plants. But I had a heck of a backache when I finished and sat in the tub for about an hour. Today if the first day I've missed since I started.


----------



## kyles

Gardening counts as exercise. I bet you burnt more calories doing that than you would have done at Curves!!!! 

I walked to the farmers market and back, in the snow!!! Snow!!! in March!!!! The fishmonger and I were singing Christmas carols!!!


----------



## mudbug

I have been VERY BAD and have done little exercising since this killer project I'm on went into overdrive in January.  Got on the scale this morning and naturally I have gained back most of the weight I lost working at stand-on-my-feet-jobs and faithfully working out at Curves ( as opposed to the current sit-at-a-computer job where there is food and snacks of all kinds around all the time).

Don't say it - I know who's fault it is!  Fortunately the weather is getting much nicer so it will be easier to get out and at least walk for 30 minutes now - if I'm not shackled to the computer when I get home too.

As Mr. Darcy said in "Pride and Prejudice", "I will conquer this."


----------



## Caine

I am an IFA certified aerobics instructor and personal trainer, certified sports nutritionist, and certified Senior Fitness Instructor. I perform 30 to 45 minutes of cardio six days a week, and perform an additional hour of weight lifting three times a week. 

I haven't done any of that since Monday though, because I am doing my spring cleaning, and moving all my (mostly solid oak) furniture from room to room so I can steam clean the carpet has been more strenuous than any of my gym workouts.


----------



## licia

I have only lost 7 pounds since I started my regimen the middle of January, but I feel so much better - more stamina, less pain, more energy. My body just feels better.  I think I will have to pay more attention to portion control than in the past so perhaps more weight will come off. I've only missed one day since I started and that was to do some much needed gardening. I haven't used my personal training sessions yet. I want to get a little stronger in the water before I start that.  My gd, gs and I are walking a trail near the beach this afternoon and that should be fun and healthy.


----------



## Claire

Way too many pages to find what I might have written months (years?) ago.  I have a class on Monday similar to the "Firm" tapes.  Weds is pilates with a little yoga tossed in.  Friday is a half hour of step, half hour of ball.  Then I walk anywhere I need to go that is under a mile -- and our town is vertical.  I also walk to the gym Monday and Weds (3/4 mile each way).  I find that getting out and walking is the most important part for emotional well being, especially in the winter.  Even if the weather is gloomy, you still need those rays for your mental health.  Today I fell down on the job.  I had a doctor's appt for my ears, and I was warned that I might be dizzy, so I didn't get to the gym.  I have to say, though, that I miss Jazzercise -- the dancing was such fun.  I try to get to the gym for weight lifting whenever I miss a day of exercise class (often more wishful thinking than reality).  All my exercise classes use weights, but I like to lift some heavier weights once a week or so.


----------



## Dina

Have been walking up and down school hallways for a month now and have lost 6 pounds.  YEY!


----------



## VickiQ

HI Dina- It's nice to see you posting here again- Hope you  are enjoying your job!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## BreezyCooking

I did lift my coffee cup to my lips & back down again about 10 times or so.  Does that count?  Lol!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I did lift my coffee cup to my lips & back down again about 10 times or so. Does that count? Lol!!!!!


 
  I don't think so, Breezy!! Nice try.

I haven't today yet, too early yet.
I did 15 minutes of cardio on the elliptical last night. I have to work back up to my hour.


----------



## Robo410

no, but I just got a haircut!


----------



## Claire

licia, don't get caught up in the "exercising for the sake of losing weight" vein of thought.  It is only your way to heartbreak.  Concentrate on how much better it makes you feel.  I don't know how old you are, but I know way too many women who get caught up in the weight loss maze, and when they don't lose drastic amounts (and, to be honest, few women lose a lot of weight through exercise and moderate dietary changes alone), they give it up.  A lot of people, both sexes, start an over-ambitious exercise program for their bodies, injure themselves, and quit.  Or they lose a few pounds, "plateau", give up.  Find a program you like, period, and stick to it.  For me having some classes works, where my exercise buddies give me greif when I don't show up (and yes, we also eat together and occaisionally lift a glass together) works.  What also works is a walk when I need to sort out my thoughts (I really don't like walking with another person -- I'm tall and tend to leave anyone in the dust, or they want to blab when I want to think).  On the other hand, I often walk to get where I'm going -- usually the library, a bar or restaurant, the post office -- then I'm happy for company.  Living in a small town is great for this.  

My husband was diagnosed as diabetic recently, and we found the one thing that really keeps his sugar levels stable is getting out and walking every day.  He lost some weight and "plateau-ed", which discourages him to some degree.  BUT when he cannot get out for some reason and take that walk, it affects the blood sugar levels more than his dietary mistakes do.  Like most men, he's terrified of needles, so he's really trying hard to control it as much as possible by diet and exercise.  So far, after 6 mos, his doc is amazed that he even diagnosed diabetes to begin with.  So get out there every day and exercise.  

Weight loss is great, don't get me wrong, but it is only a part of your overall health.


----------



## texasgirl

Okay, I did 1/2 mile vigorous cardio on the elliptical. I will do more this evening.


----------



## mudbug

mostly only mental muscles today, plus making my blue editing pen go snickersnack.


----------



## licia

Claire, thanks for your post.  I would like to lose some weight, but I'm not doing the exercise program for that reason.  I have RA in my hands and osteo in my shoulders and back and the water exercises are great for relieving the pain and helping the muscles and joints to perform better. I do Curves on alternate days and that isn't rough on me. I also have neuropathy in my feet, so I don't do the stations, just double on the machines.  I've lost 7 1/2 lbs, in about 2 months, so that should be a good start.  My dh does have diabetes and takes a pill every day.  He was walking 4 miles each day and that really helped to bring down his sugar count, but he has hurt his knee, so will be swimming as soon as the water gets a bit warmer. With temps of high 80's and even 90 tomorrow, it shouldn't be long.  I will swim some then too. DH doesn't have a problem with weight, so it was surprise to us when he was found to be diabetic.  We both feel much better when we have enough exercise and will be glad when we can swim enough get the amount we need.


----------



## Caine

I did circuit training today. My circuit consists of 12 FreeMotion machines, covering every major muscle group. I perform 10 repetitions at each machine with no rest period between machines. I do three sets, taking approximately seven minutes per set, with a two minute rest period between each set.  I followed that up with 30 minutes on the LifeCycle at 80 rpm.


----------



## biev

I ran a mile on wednesday and felt pretty good about myself, but then thursday, my husband got hurt in a car accident. He hasn't been able to move much since, so I don't think we will be working out for a bit.


----------



## corazon

Sorry to hear that biev!  Hope your husband recovers quickly!

I just exercised my jaw, eating chocolate that is an amazing 10% of my daily saturated fat in one square! So checking the box...I've eaten 80% just browsing dc!!! I also had a bunch of whipped cream on my whipped cream dessert earlier today.   
Some exercise is in the forecast tomorrow.  I'll stick Callum in the frontpack & bundle up the Aidan in the stroller and see about going for a walk at least.  I'd like to run, but alone, so that is doubtful.


----------



## biev

Thanks, he can move better than he was the last couple days, but he says his neck, back and ribs still hurt. The x-rays and cat scan showed nothing wrong though. Hopefully it's all muscle stress and bruises.


----------



## licia

Biev, hope your dh snaps back quickly.  Just noticed you are in Key West. Did it get quite warm there yesterday?  I think we hit 90, but luckily there was a really good breeze all day and no humidity to speak of. Of course, that means more danger of fires, but I don't think that happened anywhere.  Anyway, hope all is well with your dh right away.


----------



## Claire

Yup. I tell you, on Mondays it really is a bear, but hubby rousted me out of bed and I walked to the gym. This is a minor miracle, given that we had three solid days of partying this weekend!

I also have a hard time getting my workouts in if hubby gets sick, and do better when he does better, even though we do not workout together. So far he's kept diabetes at bay by diet and exercise alone, although we don't really think that will work forever, we're sure trying. I've heard that they're trying a new med for asthmatic diabetics -- and inhaler that also delivers the insulin. It's only experimental now, but it would be great if it was a success (yes, he's both).


----------



## texasgirl

I did 15 minutes of extreme cardio and did 30 situps 
I know it doesn't seem like a lot, but, those ellipticals work every part of your body And 30 situps is good for me I haven't done any in a while. That one was part of my challenge on my weight loss forum. It was suppose to be 50, but, the burn was too much right now. I'll have to work my way up.


----------



## Caine

Today was 1-1/2 hours of free weights, followed by 30 minutes on the elliptical trainer while I watched part of Good Night, and Good Luck.


----------



## Quizzie

I use the Broom, Does anybody know this drill? ( without the sweeping part)
 It is a great 15 minute workout. Sometimes I will do it everyday or 3 times a week. It works every muscle in your body. (good for arms) Easier stability for forward lunges.

 It's good to see a health conscious group. Good luck to those trying very hard to overcome any type of weight problem.


----------



## texasgirl

Caine said:
			
		

> Today was 1-1/2 hours of free weights, followed by 30 minutes on the elliptical trainer while I watched part of Good Night, and Good Luck.


 
Show off   Good job!!


----------



## biev

Licia, it has been crazy hot the last couple of days. I sleep in an attic that was converted into a loft, and the heat is what wakes me up! Then I don't want to move all day... bleh! But I'd take that over dealing with snowstorms any day.

Well, my love looks like he's doing better. Now we'll need to figure out how to _get_ to the gym... no car


----------



## texasgirl

1 mile on eliptical.


----------



## Caine

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Show off  Good job!!


 
Today it was 10 repetitions, 3 sets, on each of 16 FreeMotion machines. It took me 2 hours and 10 minutes, and two 700 ml bottles of Propel.


----------



## Caine

Today was a cardio only day. 40 minutes on two recumbant bicycles (I broke the chain on the first one after 11 minutes and 30 seconds and had to switch  ) while watching the end of The *Greatest Game Ever Played* and the beginning of *Fun with Dick and Jane*.


----------



## licia

After exercising for three months, I have hit the 10 pound mark.  I think bread is what has kept me from losing and I'm really trying to stay away from that, at least until I'm prepared to accept healthy types only. We are getting more intense workouts lately and I'm sure that has helped. Today I weighed at the gym and at Curves when I drove by and both show the 10# loss.


----------



## mudbug

way to go, licia!!!  Bread and its carby friends (taters, rice, crackers, cereal) are often my downfall too.  You are doing great, though.  I've got to get back in that groove myself.


----------



## Claire

Saturday, Sunday, and Thursday tend to be my non-workout days, but today was my annual day for helping an older freind with her garden and her late husband's grave.  So while it wasn't really a workout, per se, it was exercise out in the fresh air.  I firmly believe that the psyche really benefits from any outdoor activity.


----------



## mudbug

Went back to Curves today with my larger-than-desired tail between my legs.  Did OK on the workout and felt pretty good after.  Let's see if I can keep it up.


----------



## Caine

Today I did mostly lower body machines, with crunches and back extensions thrown in for good measure. I have a crick in my left upper arm that really hurts if I move just the right way, so I am trying not to move that particular way. I also did 20 minutes on the elliptical trainer while watching a movie i never did catch the title of. All I remember is it had a bunch of guys in ski masks shooting at each other with automatic weapons.


----------



## mudbug

Caine said:
			
		

> All I remember is it had a bunch of guys in ski masks shooting at each other with automatic weapons.


 
sounds like just about every other movie HH watches.  'Splosions, shootouts, and car chases--and he's in.


----------



## amber

Yes I did exercise today, if you consider gardening and walking the dog to be exercise


----------



## corazon

I take modern dance classes but they were canceled the last three weeks. Lucky for me, they started again today.  It's amazing how much better I feel afterward.  
Before  
After


----------



## luvs

i got my exercize- went & got a billion job applications. gotta have a billion extra snacks now.


----------



## middie

Does marching in place while doing dishes count ? 
If so then yes.


----------



## texasgirl

middie said:
			
		

> Does marching in place while doing dishes count ?
> If so then yes.


 
Any movement is really considered excersise, so, yes you did!!


----------



## middie

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Any movement is really considered excersise, so, yes you did!!


 
Yay me !!!


----------



## licia

Marching in place is very good exercise, especially if you bring your knees up high.


----------



## Caine

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I woke up ... walked to the kitchen to make coffee ... walked back to the sofa and watched the morning news to wait on coffee ... walked back to the kitchen when coffee was done, poured a cup, and walked back to the sofa to drink it. I think I repeated this several times ... but I was too sleepy to remember.


I think you should get yourself one of those scooter chair thingies they advertise on TV.


----------



## Barb33

If you have little ones running around your house all day, then I would imagine you are getting your exercise!


----------



## biev

I went to the gym at 1 in the morning, it was beautiful we had the place all to ourselves... I figured out that I have no muscles in my arms. None.


----------



## Caine

Yesterday was free weights for 1-1/2 hours, then 30 minutes on the LifeCycle.

Today was 20 minutes on the elliptical machine and 25 minutes on the recumbant bicycle (I couldn't see the movie very well from the elliptical). 

Tomorrow is circuit training day. 12 machines, 3 sets, 10 reps each, in 30 minutes. Then 30 minutes of cardio.


----------



## Trip

I'm having company this weekend so today I have washed the floors, vacuumed, I chased my dogs around in the yard, and I gardened... does any of this count?


----------



## Silver

Just about to head down to the gym for legs/shoulders/triceps day


----------



## Claire

Trip, it frustrates me to no end that all that stuff, even if it exhausts you, doesn't seem to do one darned thing to make you more fit.  Maybe more fit than watching soaps and eating bon-bons, but not much when it comes to fitness!  What a pain in the patootie.  

I went to visit my family in Florida for a week & half.  In 11 days I got ONE jazzercise class is (sister is an instructor and we were her rehearsal -- fun!).  Wanted to make sure hubby got his daily hour walk in, so stayed in and kept the beasts calm (two Jack Russell terriers) so our hosts wouldn't strangle us before our visit was over!  

Came home and immediately hit the gym to do a dozen or so reps of every weight set I do.  Then a couple days later, did a weight workout followed by a pilates workout.  Then on Friday a step class followed by a ball class.  I don't need to tell you how sore I was, even though I tried to slowly get back into the routine.  It doesn't help that it has been cold and wet and miserable out since we got here.


----------



## Barb33

Gosh!!! it's raining all over! Will it ever clear? We have had rain allllll week! and another week without stop has been forcasted! Yuk!!!


----------



## Claire

I, too, am tired of rain.  It is very hard to get motivated in this gloomy weather.  I did manage to walk to the gym (about 3/4 mile) and back in between showers -- I try to walk as many places as I can, but in this weather it's not easy.  Plus I'd like to put my garden in and that just isn't happening.  According the the weather channel there's a big circular cold wet weather cycle that just doesn't want to move on.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Gee - I lugged 300' foot of hose from the pasture to the barn. Then lugged three 120-pound bales of alfalfa hay from the SUV into the barn. Then proceeded to distribute alfalfa hay & timothy hay, as well as water, to 7 horses.

Gee - does that count??  Especially since I do this twiice a day every day?


----------



## Silver

I'd say it counts, Breezy.  It's definitely cardio, at the very least.

I went for a good HIIT bike ride and carried my clubs around the golf course for 4 hours.

I'm in for today - I'll be in for tomorrow, and every other day!


----------



## Marishka_20

*Everyday!*

I exercise everyday. I start out by doing some streches, then I move onto weights, then to finish I do my Tai Chi. I also go rock climbing every wednesday and swimming as often as I can. I don't eat all heathly food, but my diets not to bad, fairly balanced. I get three or more meals a day and snake in between. But I won't reveal my weight because then I will be hated by every women on here. I will just say I look pretty good and move on.


----------



## Caine

I am very glad to know you Marishka. I don't meet many women who will eat snake.

I did circuit training this morning, followed by 30 minutes of cardio, but because I had a mushroom cheesesteak hoagie last night, I owe myself another 30 minutes of cardio, so I will be returning to the gym this afternoon/evening.


----------



## katluvscake

You guys are inspiring I just walk to and from my car and then up and down a few flights of stairs a day.  I think that maybe I will start swimming again.  I am feeling motivated.


----------



## biev

I went to the gym yesterday for an hour, but I don't think I worked hard enough, I'm not sore at all today!

On a side note, this is our first rainy day in 5 months!! You guys need to send some clouds my way.


----------



## Claire

I decided to have a wake last night for my dear departed canine companion, then slept in today.  No workout for me.  I'll get back in the saddle tomorrow, though.


----------



## Caine

60 minutes on the recumbant bicycle this morning while watching a movie. Pretty good movie with Bob Hoskins and the woman that plays M in the James Bond movies. It's about a nude stage show being produced in a London theatre during the WWII blitz, but I didn't see the very beginning so I have no idea what the title is.


----------



## BrianMorin

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Run to the airport to pick up the relatives that are coming into town and staying with us to eat our salmon...
> 
> 
> 
> John



You forgot one thing. ...to eat our salmon...


----------



## BrianMorin

Dina said:
			
		

> My hubby and I pay for a gym that we really never use! Argh! Doesn't that always happen? We haven't exercised in almost 5 months. I need to get back at it soon since I'm feeling the stress from work already. Good thing is I haven't gained any weight - YET.




Haven't we all done that? We get a pass to the gym, work out for months, start to feel good, something else comes up. We miss one week. No problem. A week or two down the line we miss another and another. But we feel so... Good? Not! 

Haven't we all done that? Well I kind of have... This is a true story and the names have been changed to protect the guilty...


----------



## BrianMorin

kyles said:
			
		

> I went back to the gym yesterday on my dodgy ankle, it's been 9 days post injury. I think my weight and cardio routine did the world of good and it feels a lot better now. I have really missed the gym. I am doing tai chi tonight, never tried it before!




I haven't read the whole thread yet, but did you enjoy the tai chi?


----------



## mudbug

Caine said:
			
		

> 60 minutes on the recumbant bicycle this morning while watching a movie. Pretty good movie with Bob Hoskins and the woman that plays M in the James Bond movies. It's about a nude stage show being produced in a London theatre during the WWII blitz, but I didn't see the very beginning so I have no idea what the title is.


 
It's called "Mrs. Henderson Presents", with Judy Dench, one of my favorite actresses in the title role.  Great movie - just saw it myself recently.


----------



## Caine

mudbug said:
			
		

> It's called "Mrs. Henderson Presents", with Judy Dench, one of my favorite actresses in the title role. Great movie - just saw it myself recently.


Thanks, I found this out last night when I got bored and went back to the gym for an additinal 60 minutes of cardio. 

Today I did 1-1/2 hours of free weights for a full body workout, and then I did 45 minutes of cardio, 30 minutes on the elliptical machine and 15 minutes on the treadmill, while watching part of Walk the Line, which is a Johnny Cash biography. I was only going to do 30 minutes of cardio, but the movie was really interesting so I jumped on the treadmill for a while


----------



## Marishka_20

*Oops!*



			
				Caine said:
			
		

> I am very glad to know you Marishka. I don't meet many women who will eat a snake.


Yeah they aren't to bad once you get past the head.


----------



## Caine

60 minutes of cardio today. I did 20 minutes on the lifecycle, but then my a$$ fell asleep so I had to switch to the elliptical trainer for the remaining 40 minutes. Aslo saw some more of Walk the Line. I am enjoying the movie, but I think Reese Witherspoon is putting too much country hick in the southern accent.


----------



## Silver

Since I posted on Monday, I managed to get to the gym on Tues night for chest/back/bicep day along with a warmup on the elliptical and then a bike ride on Wednesday morning (30 min 10km in a hilly neighbourhood, I gotta work on that) and an evening workout for legs/shoulders/triceps.  Same bike ride yesterday, but slowed it down to 35 minutes to try to keep the heart rate a little more in the range I like it to be in and then did the chest/back/bicep day again today.  Tomorrow morning will be leg day again.

Things are coming along swimmingly...


----------



## licia

Monday may be a bit difficult for me. We've been gone for over a week to visit my son and his family and the only exercise I got was playing with the grandchildren. The trip to the zoo was quite a bit - walking uphill from the parking lot - quite steep. I'm beginning to feel sluggish.


----------



## Jikoni

Danced until 4am! what a great way to workout!


----------



## Claire

Saw "Mrs Henderson Presents" this week.  I love anything with Dame Judy in it, I think.  This morning I didn't awake until the local church bells rang at 8 a.m.  One thing I will NOT miss about my departed, beloved doggie is her habit in the past couple of years (since she became sick) of waking me up every few hours.  So I gulped a glass of OJ and hit the gym for my first class of the week.  3/4 mile walk.  Beautiful weather.  Great people, great workout.  Made me feel like a new person.


----------



## licia

I did 1 1/2 hours in the water class today.  It felt wonderful.  Our pool water is almost warm enough - should be ok later this week.


----------



## Caine

Circuit training today - 12 machines, three sets, 7 minutes per set, 3 minute rest in between, followed by 20 minutes of cardio on the elliptical machine.


----------



## pdswife

I promised a friend that I would start riding my bike again... I've done NOTHING since October.  Rode for 15 minutes.. not good.. better tomorrow.  I hope.


----------



## kyles

I had a rest day today, my first in ages. I should be trying to get in one or two rest days a week. It seems so funny now -- when I started this 18 months ago I was struggling to get off my butt, now I'm struggling to sit on it!!! I fell victim to over training a few months ago, so I need to get a balance.

Off to the gym in the morning for an hour of tough cardio!


----------



## Caine

Today was an off-day, which means no weights. 60 minutes of cardio; 40 minutes on the recumbant bicycle and 20 minutes on the elliptical trainer. Unfortunately, the movie choices were horrible, two chick flicks (Pride & Predjudice and Notting Hill) and Harry Pothead, so I ended up watching the last half hour of one ER rerun and the beginning half hour of another.


----------



## kyles

I do weights two or three times a week, formal cardio five days a week, and then try and rest the other days, but end up doing yoga or swimming or something on those days.

So today is a cardio day. It's 6.10 am, I'll go and get the bus, then leave the gym at 8.15, get a tram and then another and go to work!

And you guys wonder why you never see me anymore??? LOL


----------



## SizzlininIN

Did all my toning exercises this morning. I'm going to go for my 2 mile walk in an hour or so.

I was a bad girl and didn't do any exercising this winter but I'm back on track now. I was shocked when I went to the doctor a little over a month ago to discover that I'd gained weight. I guess I knew it because my clothes weren't fitting me as well but until its in your face then you tend to ignore it. Well I decided then and there that I was losing the extra weight. I went back exactly a month later and was 5 pounds lighter....that was last week. My goal is to lose a total of 14 pounds so I've probably got 6 or 7 to go.

I've been watching what I eat and drinking lots and lots of water. I've cut out pop completely. I only drink alcohol occasionally and thats not very often. My breakfast and lunches consist of Special K cereal with berries & skim milk or Tuna Salad and Cottage Cheese w/ Fruit. Snacks are fruit. For supper I try to eat light and cut back on my portions. And like I said I drink tons of water now. My skin turgor was horrible before because of my lack of drinking it but now my skin springs back. Honestly, I feel soooooo much better. 

I'm going to read through this message board and get ideas for healthy lunches and dinners for after I get all the weight off that I want to maintain it. I can only eat tuna for so long.....


----------



## Silver

today will be a cardio day - I wanted to ride my bike but now it's raining...I guess I'll go down to the gym for 45 minutes of elliptical work


----------



## Caine

Free weights today. Bench press, military press, leg press, dumbell flies, calf raises, bicep curls, dumbell arm raises, tricep curls, reverse dumbell flies, Then 30 minutes on the elliptical trainer.


----------



## kyles

I did a hard cardio workout this morning, 20 minutes HIIT on the eliptical, 10 minutes on the instrument of torture - stairmaster, and then 20 minutes on the cardiowave. It was really good, my butt's sore now! Which I take as a good sign!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thats awesome Kyles!

Well I'm going on week 3 of my exercise program and I'm happy to say I'm seeing results.  I'm toning up finally.  I've lost a few pounds but not sure how much.  I wanted to lose 14 as I gained during the winter months......I'd guess I've lost 6 or 7.  My clothes are fitting so much better. I haven't been walking like I was though.  However, I'm getting a big workout working in the yard and around the garage and house cleaning. I'm performing my toning exercises every other day though.  Oh and I do get some cardio by watching VH1 in the morning and dancing around......... That Shakira song......"my hips don't lie"....or something like that.........that'll work your abs good if you pretend your a belly dancer. I make sure I shut my blinds first though .

I've tried to be good and eliminate pop but ultimately I seem to grab a can now and then.  But I have kept up with the water intake and my skin is so thankful.  Its still hard to force myself to eat breakfast though.  But ultimately I do eat a bowl of Special K with Berries and 1% milk. However, having gone for so many years of not being a real breakfast eater I admit I do forget.


----------



## texasgirl

Sizz, I turned on the satelite radio to the 80's and danced around. My calves are hurting so badly 2 days later, but, it was a good work out though!! And fun. As long as it doesn't feel like excersise, I can do it. LOL


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh yes!!  Jamming to your favourite tune is one of the most amusing way to exercise.  We do aerobic dancing classes couple of times a week, it is very similar to this programme (you can get a glimpse if you click on the section on the lower right corner) ... once you get the hang of it you can do your own routine to the music of your choice... very cool


----------



## Angie

This whole week my employer (employes about 3000 people in my city alone) has been having EA DAYS...employee appreciation days.  Today was the big finally.  We played games this afternoon and pounded a few "tall ones"....I haven't played tug of war since grade school and I'm 34...well, I did it THREE TIMES today.  That was enough exercize for me...I'm hurting bad right now!!!!


----------



## Claire

SO many people, especially women, get ver caught up in the weight loss aspect of working out.  I just want to interject here that even overweight people who are unlikely to ever be thin should still exercise.   It isn't about looking like a fashion model, it is about feeling good, and exercise always makes you feel good once you get rid of the "I'm doing it to loose XX lbs" attitude.  Taking a walk makes you see things you never see in a car.  Taking an exercise class consistently introduces you to others who encourange you to go on (right now I have a half-dozen exercise friends from classes who give me grief i I don't show up for classes).  Your dogs will love you if you get them on a walking regimin, and again, will give you grief if you stop.  

I think sometimes you have to get rid of the weight loss thing before you can truly enjoy exercise for its own sake.


----------



## licia

I agree exercise is to be enjoyed, otherwise it is for sure that we won't stick with it long enough to do us good.  However, it is important to get to a healthy weight which I'm trying to do.  I've lost 14 pounds since I started on my regimen and hope to lose about 20 more. I won't be pencil thin then, but will be at a more healthy weight for me. I don't want to be really thin, but want my numbers to get in a healthy category for me. My bp is already down and I hope to find out about the other numbers soon. Also I am hoping to get off of some of the medications I take and hope the weight loss helps with my arthritis. I think that is quite sensible.


----------



## Corey123

Yes, I've been walking around East Boston for the last several days since I found out that I'm a diabetic.

It's part of the campain to lose some weight. And you're right!! Eat right, lose some weight, execise and stay healthy!


~Corey123.


----------



## biev

Sizzlin, if you tend to forget to eat breakfast, maybe you could sip on a meal replacement shake instead? My husband tends to do that. It's easier to bring yourself to drink than eat in the mornings if you're not hungry.


----------



## CherylMASS

*Yes!*

I went to the gym and did an hour of hard exercise.  Came home and had a Lean Cuisine and a chocolate covered marshamallow.   

The devil made me do it.


----------



## SizzlininIN

biev said:
			
		

> Sizzlin, if you tend to forget to eat breakfast, maybe you could sip on a meal replacement shake instead? My husband tends to do that. It's easier to bring yourself to drink than eat in the mornings if you're not hungry.


 
Good suggestion! Thanks!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Sizz, I turned on the satelite radio to the 80's and danced around. My calves are hurting so badly 2 days later, but, it was a good work out though!! And fun. As long as it doesn't feel like excersise, I can do it. LOL


 
 my abdomen killed me the first time I tried to imitate Shikira and her belly dancing .  Oh well its fun and it entertains my youngest.  I'm sure in a few years he'll just roll his eyes and walk away or better yet run.


----------



## Silver

agh, so hard

working on motivating myself to join up with a 5k fun run

26:38 tonight - must get it down to sub 25


----------



## Dina

Woohoo!  I walked 45 minutes with my son today, with weights on my hands and all!  I'm feeling so energized I think I'll do an all-nighter today.   We're going to extend the walking time a bit tomorrow, depending on the soreness on our legs.


----------



## Michelemarie

Great Dina! Good for you.  I hope you are not sore tomorrow.  I was SUPPOSED to work out today. DH convinced me to take a shower and go to the outlet mall with him and his folks - I'm such a sucker.....Oh well, I walked around the outlet mall and went for a long walk with me son - not as good as the club but better than sitting home.


----------



## Silver

I went for a 25:56 minute 5k run this morning and a 37:44 15km bike ride this evening

forget the 5k fun run, I'm doing a mini-triathlon in August, woowoo!


----------



## CherylMASS

I thought I was doing good with an hr. of exercise a day...you're inspirational!  Way to go.  Sounds like your getting the "Runner's high" and enjoying your runs.

What are the other two events in the triathlon in August?


----------



## Silver

today was a 3.4km run (8 laps in lane 4) in 19:20 - gotta get faster

Cheryl, it's a very very mini-tri - it's called "Try-a-Tri" as part of the Kelowna Apple Triathlon (www.appletriathlon.com) 

300m swim, 15km ride, 3km run

I'm not expecting to win, but I'd like to come in under an hour, but I have less than two months to prepare for it.  I'm insane.  But considering I was 260 lbs around Christmas time and am now closer to about 215, I'll give it a go and see what happens!.


----------



## Dina

Off to walking with my son.  We plan on walking 3 miles today - 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Silver

14.4km bike ride tonight, 36 minutes

must speed up


----------



## urmaniac13

Silver said:
			
		

> 14.4km bike ride tonight, 36 minutes
> 
> *must speed up*


 
Darn you, show off!!  I did about the same distance a few weeks ago and it took me more than 2 hours... I just learned to ride a real bike a couple of months ago and I still have to get off and push it when there is a break in the cycling lane and have to go among the traffic to save my bottom from getting run over... 

However I can beat you on a spinning bike though


----------



## CherylMASS

*Good luck with your training and tri athalon!*

Thanks for the info and the link.

Sounds like you are committed to getting healthy, good for you!  

My daughter is getting married in August and I'm committed to losing weight and getting healthy also.

I've been exercising one hr. every day - alternating with yoga, weight training, aerobics.  I've got 17 lbs. to lose, I've lost 10.  Haven't got a mother of the bride dress yet...I want to reach my goal first. 

You're an inspiration!


----------



## Silver

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Darn you, show off!!  I did about the same distance a few weeks ago and it took me more than 2 hours... I just learned to ride a real bike a couple of months ago and I still have to get off and push it when there is a break in the cycling lane and have to go among the traffic to save my bottom from getting run over...
> 
> However I can beat you on a spinning bike though



  The guy that won the mini-tri last year did the 15km ride in about 27:40.  I just want to get down to 30 minutes or so.  If I can do that in my hilly neighbourhood, I can only imagine how easy it'll be on flat!

Congrats on learning to ride!  I really really enjoy riding.  I've been riding since I was a kid and, although I've taken extended breaks (hence being fat), have always enjoyed it and wished I'd done more of it.  Now's my time!  Cycling should make getting around Rome easier!  Traffic seemed crazy when I visited there.


----------



## Silver

CherylMASS said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info and the link.
> 
> Sounds like you are committed to getting healthy, good for you!
> 
> My daughter is getting married in August and I'm committed to losing weight and getting healthy also.
> 
> I've been exercising one hr. every day - alternating with yoga, weight training, aerobics.  I've got 17 lbs. to lose, I've lost 10.  Haven't got a mother of the bride dress yet...I want to reach my goal first.
> 
> You're an inspiration!



Good for you Cheryl!  You're almost there!  

Thank you so much for saying that I'm an inspiration.  As a fat boy for most of my life, to have anyone say that something that I'm doing is inspiring them to be healthy is a really new sensation for me.  Best of luck and let's keep each other going on this site!


----------



## cipher

I ran a marathon a couple of weeks ago (my 4th ever) and set a PR and more importantly...I qualified for Boston!


----------



## Dina

Woohoo!  Got myself back at the gym yesterday.  I worked out with my husband and son.  We did 30 minutes of cardio-20 on the EFX and 10 on the treadmill then 30 extra minutes weightlifting.  I must have burned about 500 calories.


----------



## Silver

cipher said:
			
		

> I ran a marathon a couple of weeks ago (my 4th ever) and set a PR and more importantly...I qualified for Boston!



Awesome! Congrats!  That's a BIG deal.

And Dina! Way to go!  The gym is the best place to get back into shape, if you ask me.

Myself, I've taken a couple of days off due to this cold...but will hopefully in the pool at 6am tomorrow working on some swimming drills.


----------



## erinmself

I went to the gym this morning. 30 minutes on the bike, 30 minutes on the tredmill (not running, just doing the "fat burn" workout). I like doing the rowing machine but I like to change it up so my body doesn't get used to the workout. Are there any other forms of aerobic exercise that use your arms? I don't have access to a pool.  I just want to burn calories but my legs do all the work and I don't want to look weird with big legs and little arms lol.


----------



## Dina

EFX for 30 minutes yesterday and I'm on my way to the gym this morning.  Planning on weightlifting today while training my son.


----------



## Dina

Worked out this morning - 40 minutes of EFX and 45 minutes weightlifting.  Surprising how exercise provides so much energy.  I have only slept less than 5 hours and still going...off to painting my daughter's room now.


----------



## middie

Actually I rode my bike up and down the street for about 30 minutes trying to teach my son how to ride his.


----------



## erinmself

I didn't work out today but I guess I still have time.


----------



## Tartine

Yesterday, I did 20 minutes on the stepper and 20 minutes on the bike. Today, I must find the motivation to take a 1 hour step class!


----------



## Claire

I'm skipping my Monday class ... too much going on plus had a dinner party last night and am still cleaning up.  Since I walk most places I go, I don't feel that skipping it for a morning is earth-shattering.


----------



## Dina

No exercise this weekend except cleaning house and painting my daughter's room.  Not much of a cardio workout.


----------



## erinmself

I jogged a mile and a half this morning on the treadmill, used the exercise bike for a while and did the rowing machine for 15 minutes. I think my endurance is really starting to build up.


----------



## Banana Brain

Nope!


----------



## kyles

Got up at 5.30, went to the gym, jogged, went on cross trainer (eliptical), cardiowave and stepper, did an hour all up, which considering the jetlag is good going.


----------



## erinmself

I hit the gym this morning but had a bit of a snacking binge this afternoon so I probably cancelled that out


----------



## Dina

Oops...didn't post this week:

Monday:  1 hour on EFX, burned 600 calories...WOOHOO!
Wednesday:  40 minutes on EFX, burned 350 calories...it was something at least.


----------



## vagriller

Yep, walked/jogged approx 2 miles around this thing.


----------



## TATTRAT

I get to run around the hotel all day, does that count?


----------



## vagriller

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I get to run around the hotel all day, does that count?



Sure, have you ever used a pedometer to track your daily distance?


----------



## kyles

Got to the gym today, 5 minutes on the bike 20 minutes hills on the stepper, 15 minutes on the rower and 10 minutes on the eliptical.

I am going to work a lot harder next week, but not bad considering my jet lagged state!


----------



## Dina

Going to the gym later...will do 45 minutes to an hour on EFX and weightlifting for 30 minutes...hope I find energy!  Blah!


----------



## kyles

Ok I have no clue, what is EFX?


----------



## Dina

EFX=Elliptical Fitness X-trainer - burns much more calories than a treadmill


----------



## kyles

Ah I haven't heard them called an EFX before, we have eliptical cross trainers at the gym, I use one a lot. We also have a device called a cardio wave which  is similar except the foot plates go out, as if your were speed skating. And your arms are still. It gives an awesome butt workout! And strengthens the knees.


----------



## Dina

Yep Kyles!  I'm beginning to feel the "awsome butt workout" too!  Hee hee I've been at it for a month now and started to see results.  I tried the cardio wave but I need to develop a feel for it still.  Enjoy your workout.


----------



## kyles

I looked like a baby giraffe learning to walk when I used the cardio wave for the first few times, your legs tend to splay out and your knees try to knock together, it takes a while to get the rhythm. "Sway" by the *****catdolls helped!


----------



## Claire

I hate to say it, but to me the amount of exercise you get in your day-to-day life doesn't seem all that much help in the weight department (i'm sure it has to help in the cardio and respitory depts).  I actually went one time from living on one floor and driving everywhere I went to living on the 3rd & 4th floors and walking everywhere I went (to and from work, to include walking home and back for lunch, to the grocery store, and when we'd go out at night) and even w/a reduction in food -- _gained_ weight.  Oh, yeah; I worked on the third floor of a building and was the only person in my office young enough to lug up the boxes of reams of paper from the basement to our office.  Oh, yeah, I also would walk to supply points when people needed pens and stuff.  AND I took 2 Jazzercise classes a week.  AND I did extra abs workouts most mornings before work.  Needless to say, somewhere around there I gave up on the concept of weight management and just went for overall health.  I still workout quite a bit, and walk a lot (and Galena is a very vertical town -- walking actually means climbing here).  But I threw away the scale years ago.  I'm never going to be thin, and who gives a poop?


----------



## Banana Brain

Yes! Finally I've run 4.5 miles on the treadmill. I got at least a little something good out of my TV watching time today.


----------



## vagriller

Claire said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but to me the amount of exercise you get in your day-to-day life doesn't seem all that much help in the weight department (i'm sure it has to help in the cardio and respitory depts). I actually went one time from living on one floor and driving everywhere I went to living on the 3rd & 4th floors and walking everywhere I went (to and from work, to include walking home and back for lunch, to the grocery store, and when we'd go out at night) and even w/a reduction in food -- _gained_ weight. Oh, yeah; I worked on the third floor of a building and was the only person in my office young enough to lug up the boxes of reams of paper from the basement to our office. Oh, yeah, I also would walk to supply points when people needed pens and stuff. AND I took 2 Jazzercise classes a week. AND I did extra abs workouts most mornings before work. Needless to say, somewhere around there I gave up on the concept of weight management and just went for overall health. I still workout quite a bit, and walk a lot (and Galena is a very vertical town -- walking actually means climbing here). But I threw away the scale years ago. I'm never going to be thin, and who gives a poop?


 
Claire,
I have heard from a co-worker (who is a fitness/nutrition superfreak) that diet is 90% of the battle.


----------



## Corey123

I normally get excercise every day by walking around East Boston.


Corey123.


----------



## erinmself

I exercised this morning and then bussed and set tables for 5 hours.


----------



## urmaniac13

Claire said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but to me the amount of exercise you get in your day-to-day life doesn't seem all that much help in the weight department (i'm sure it has to help in the cardio and respitory depts). I actually went one time from living on one floor and driving everywhere I went to living on the 3rd & 4th floors and walking everywhere I went (to and from work, to include walking home and back for lunch, to the grocery store, and when we'd go out at night) and even w/a reduction in food -- _gained_ weight. Oh, yeah; I worked on the third floor of a building and was the only person in my office young enough to lug up the boxes of reams of paper from the basement to our office. Oh, yeah, I also would walk to supply points when people needed pens and stuff. AND I took 2 Jazzercise classes a week. AND I did extra abs workouts most mornings before work. Needless to say, somewhere around there I gave up on the concept of weight management and just went for overall health. I still workout quite a bit, and walk a lot (and Galena is a very vertical town -- walking actually means climbing here). But I threw away the scale years ago. I'm never going to be thin, and who gives a poop?


 
I have mentioned this several times, however when you exercise regularly you will gain muscle tissues.  Which is a very good news.  It will give you the strength, definition for your shape, and it burns more calories to maintain itself even while you are resting.  However you must remember muscles weigh much more than fat tissues.  Thus, it is quite possible and normal that you do not see a weight loss as you may have expected.  But in truth you are getting fitter and leaner.  You have done well to have stopped staring at the scale... it is not a correct measure for your fitness.  I do variety of fitness activities almost every day because I enjoy it, gives me more energy, and makes me feel fitter and stronger.  It seems to me, that is the whole point of exercising / working out.  As long as you are fit and healthy, who cares what the scale says?


----------



## kyles

I measure my progress in lots of ways, how my clothes fit, tape measure, body fat, and fitness gains. The scales are only a useful numerical measure in terms of ease of use, but I certainly don't base my progress on them at all. In fact I go months without going on them at all. 

Anyways, today I have done a combo of weight training and cardio and worked my butt off!


----------



## Jikoni

Yes I did exercise today. 600 situps and then went out for a run with the kids on their bikes to the sports centre and back. In total 45 mins.I agree with Urmaniac and Kyles. People tend to forget that muscles actually weigh something.If you don't want to have big muscles, do repetitive exercises that involve using your body weight other than other weights and if using gym machines, do not make the task harder, just stick to the easy level or medium and repeat several times.


----------



## kyles

And in addition, it's really hard for ladies to build muscle regardless of how heavy the weight, as we do not have the testosterone required to do build bulk. 

Strength training is so good, I love it! I can lift my 150lb dh now! Much to his disgust!


----------



## Banana Brain

We had a pants off dance off.


----------



## Claire

After having company back-to-back for the better part of a month, AND my gym having personnel shortages, I finally got in THREE classes this week (Monday is a class a lot like the "Firm" tapes, Weds is Pilates, Fri is 1/2 hour of step followed by 1/2 hour of ball).  On Tuesday I hiked up to a friend's house to read.  Yesterday it was too rainy to hike, hubby drove me up (we were going out after, so didn't want to have the truck).  The one day I usually don't work out, Thursday, Hubby and I decided to take a hike before doing some shopping.  I was glad to get back to normal.  We usually walk most places we go, but when we have older guests they often can't do the walking we do and that cuts into our day-to-day walking.


----------



## Half Baked

URManiac



> I have mentioned this several times, however when you exercise regularly you will gain muscle tissues.


 
That's the truth.  I began working out at the gym, along with healthy eating, and have only lost 2# but have taken off 9".

I don't care how much I weigh, as long as I'm toned.


----------



## mudbug

Went back to  Curves this a.m. after a looong absence and managed to do the whole circuit without getting sore or fatigued.  Boy did I feel good afterward.  And boy do I need it after sitting at a desk for the last year instead of being on my feet most of the day.


----------



## Dina

20 minutes of EFX and 20 on treadmill, light weightlifting for 30 minutes, lost inches all around already...woohoo!


----------



## Claire

Is no one else suffering from the heat?  We only have window A/C units and trust me, going outside with the express purpose of sweating is not wise.  Then I have company coming later in the week.  I have all I can do to try to get the house-cleaning done in the next few days.  I told hubby that tomorrow morning I'd turn on the guest room a/c and we'd get that done, in addition to the upstairs bathroom.  Thank heaven today is supposed to be the last day of the heat wave for us.  Exercise is definitley taking a back seat.  And we're usually pretty religious about it.


----------



## mudbug

I excuse you, Claire.  Look at the date of my last post on this thread - that's the last time I exercised anything but my opinion.  Still too frickin hot to do anything else.


----------



## Dina

15 minutes on EFX and 30 minutes on treadmill today


----------



## Banana Brain

4.5 mile jog, a little running around the house for an emergency "quik clean"


----------



## corazon

we went on a great hike today up by Mt Baker.  Aidan hiked most of the way and is tired out!  I forgot the frontpack at home to carry Callum, so we carried him in our arms.  He fell asleep on the way back to the car.  I'll post some photos in the photo section later.


----------



## Dina

90 minute workout yesterday - 30 on EFX and 60 on weights.  Talk about soreness all over.  Yikes!

Today, hubby is dragging me to the gym again but he'll go easy on me...so he says.


----------



## lulu

Well, more active this week than I have been in three years! Yippee.  We have walked for a few hours each day getting to know our new neighbourhood and the husbands new office is exactly half an hours brisk walk from home, so I plan a brisk walk every evening to meet him and then walk back together.  It sounds feeble next to cross trainers and treadmills, but for me its a huge step!


----------



## sattie

I try to run 5 miles at least 4 to 6 nights a week.  Then I purchased a speed rope recently so if I need to, I can work out in the cool air of my house.  Jumping rope is not as easy as it use to be, but getting better at it.

Also have a gym at home and work out on that nightly, different muscle groups.  Also keep weights at work so I can do a little work out while I sit on the phone.

I have always done some sort of exercise and probably have done it for the last 10 years.  I never diet, just use portion control.


----------



## Claire

I have been so terrible this last week.  I had guests, and my exercise instructor was out-of-pocket for a week.  I did get to the gym for one workout, and did walk to town and back a few times.  But I'm seriously behind the power curve lately.  I have construction workers showing up at 6 a.m. every morning as well.  I jump up when they arrive and throw on clothes so I can open the doors so they have a bathroom available.  Then I fall back asleep in my recliner and miss my exercise class.


----------



## phu

Haven't exercised since I stopped going to my muay thai gym... that was months ago. -_-

Just some food for thought -- exercising more than 4 days a week is usually counterproductive, as your body doesn't have time to heal, assuming you're getting a good workout.  Also, weight loss is 80% diet, 20% exercise, so be sure to fend off those snacks (I have a very hard time with that one).


----------



## licia

Of the 14 lbs I'd lost, I have put 4 back on, so this week in addition to my 1 hour water class, I'm doing an extra 30 minutes there and at least 30 minutes on the treadmill.  I hope to be down a dress size by Thanksgiving - at least.


----------



## Caine

phu said:
			
		

> Haven't exercised since I stopped going to my muay thai gym... that was months ago. -_-
> 
> Just some food for thought -- exercising more than 4 days a week is usually counterproductive, as your body doesn't have time to heal, assuming you're getting a good workout. Also, weight loss is 80% diet, 20% exercise, so be sure to fend off those snacks (I have a very hard time with that one).


 
Of course I have. Today is Wednesday, which is circuit training day. 10 machines, 12 exercises, 10 repetitions, 3 sets, with a 3 minute rest between sets.

As a certified personal trainer, aerobics instructor, kickboxing instructor, nutritionist, and senior fitness instructor, I have to tell you that everything you seem to believe about diet and exercise is wrong!  

1. Weight training should be done every other day to allow for muscle repair and recovery, yes, but cardiovascular exercise, and exercising of small muscles such as the abdominals, can be, and should be, done every day.

2. Every pound of lean muscle tissue you create by exercising consumes 300 calories a day, just by being muscle, and even more when these muscles are exercised, so while it is important to eat the right foods and aviod the wrong ones, exercise is just as, if not more, important as diet.

3. On any successful eating plan, snacking is not only allowed, it is encouraged. You should eat at least 6 small meals and healthy snacks every day, at regualr intervals, in order to keep your metabolism running at a steady pace. Of course, you would still need to consume fewer calories than your body requires to lose weight.


----------



## Zlatko

Today, no excersizing for me, as it was busy day!

but typical I do 30-40 miles per day on bike.


----------



## Dina

Oh, I'm feeling soooooooooooooooooo guilty.  Haven't been to the gym in over 3 weeks.  Here's a link that might be motivating for some of us: http://www.gleemagazine.com/glee/article.cfm/cmi_2299669/cid_36


----------



## VeraBlue

First, Lou and I went bike riding for a little more than an hour.   Then I weeded the back gardens for two hours.  I had weeds that were taller than I and completely unidentifiable.   I have no idea where these weeds came from.  I am happy to say I didn't see any tiny snakes!   I would have had to march myself directly into the shower and retreat to a day of bonbons and Lifetime television.

Three hours of exercise for me, today.


----------



## TATTRAT

Is it bad that I got out of breath scrolling to the bottom of the page?


----------



## shpj4

I keep saying that I want to lose weight and all I do each day is eat.  I do go swimming everyday but I really have to eat healthy and stop ordering foods from my market online.  The things that I order are definitely not for a person who wants to lose weight.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## shpj4

I bought a treadmill from Sears and the few times I used it were really hard.
One day I fell off and broke my wrist.

I called Sears and told them what had happened and it was in perfect condition.  I had a year to pay it off so I didn't owe them any money.

Finally after many phone calls to the head of the department they came and picked up the treadmill and said that they were going to use it as a demo  and they were very sorry for what happened to me.

I didn't have to pay for it and that was a great relief to me.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## Silver

I think we should revive this, particularly through the holidays!

I have exercised nearly every day for the past month or so.  I was too sick for four days to go spreading my germs around the gym and/or pool, so I Didn't go on those days, and got snowed in to the house for a couple of days (even then I shovelled snow).

I have no yet exercised today but fully intend on going to the gym later to do some speedwork on the treadmill (if I can get the one that goes to 12mph).  The plan is to do 1 minute intervals like this:

1st minute: 6mph
2nd minute: 7mph
3: 6
4: 8
5: 6
6: 9
7: 6
8: 10
9: 6
10: 11
11: 6
12: 12 (that's as fast as the treadmill goes)
13: 6
14: 10
15: 6
16: 8
17: 6
18: 10
19: 6
20: 12

And by then, I should be about ready to die, so it won't matter.


----------



## Silver

Well, I didn't go yesterday but did do the workout today.  The only treadmill that goes 12mph wasn't free, so I was maxed at 10mph.  Did something sorta similar...was a good run.  2.5 miles in 20:05.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

During my "Lunch" at work, I climb up and down 100 flights of stairs (the same flight) five nights a week.  I can usually do it in about 26-27min.  Then I _try_ to get a hike in on the weekend which varies in distance/elevation change depending on where I go.  That pretty much keeps me at a stable weight with the amount of food I eat... 

Then I'll take a quick break later in the day and eat my lunch (usually only takes me 10-15min to chow down a sandwich/chips or some salad with grilled meats and vinaigrette.


----------



## Uncle Bob

2 mile walk...1 down the road...the other back through my property (woods)
7 days a week...rain, shine, hot, cold, whatever. Don't you just love dandelions and mud puddles????

Uncle Bob


----------



## berrytarts

Hi Uncle Bob,

Yes, I did exercise today..my husband, son Bob, and I walked up one flight upstairs in the restaurant to have some Chinese Dim sum for lunch..afterwards, we quickly walked back downstairs to the car!..We exercised our legs, mouth, and tummy muscles today for sure!


----------



## Corey123

I was out today doing some walking downtown, since I did a little bit of shopping.

I DID go to doctor's appointment as a follow-up to the hospital stay that I had last week. But don't want to overtax myself, as I'm trying to recover from congestive heart failure.

I DO feel my strength returning a little bit. Hopefully I can recover fully from this disease aqnd regain full stength. And I DO feel that I can walk more and more each day!!


----------



## Aria

I lifted weights 3 pounds in each hand for 5 minutes.  Walked down stairs to
let the ducks into the pond (several more stairs to the pond).Walked up stairs to have my oatmeal and coffee.  Drove to work...walked in the office back and forth to my printer (on the other side of the building)several times from my computer to the printer.  Drove home and up a flight of stairs.  No enough exercise.  Promise to do more.  This is a super tread...


----------



## Chopstix

Going to play badminton for one hour and a half this afternoon.  I usually play for 3 hours every Saturday.


----------



## sattie

6 miles today... realized it is getting time to buy new running shoes!!!!  Ouch!

Ran 4... hustled 2!


----------



## PytnPlace

At the moment I'm procrastinating from the treadmill - but not for much longer.  I work out 30 minutes to 1 hour everyday. . . ever since my second baby was born 20 years ago.  It's a big part of who I am now.  Just last week (it's the busy holiday season!) I missed two days in a row.  That hasn't happened in months and boy did I feel awful, terribly sluggish etc. etc.


----------



## Claire

My normal weekly routine includes classes Mon, Weds, Fri, then on Tues and Fri I hike up a very steep hill to read to some shut in friends. Since I threw a big party on Sunday, I skipped my Monday class in favor of aerobic housework. But right now I'm gearing up for the hike this afternoon. I woke with aching ankles & knees, but have worked out the kinks.


----------



## Silver

Lifted weights tonight, had a hard workout and managed to do a few pullups! yay!


----------



## Corey123

I'm now able to walk up stairs a little better than before with a little bit less strain, and I'm not as much out of breath like I was a few weeks ago! Feels like my strength is coming back little by little every day!

I think my heart is beginning to heal itself since it was put back into its normal beat. Still can't try to act like Superman while on the mend, though.


----------



## VickiQ

I do a 40 minute Bowflex routine 5-6 mornings/week- I HATE exercising but, I like to eat therefore I must 'flex! We also have a treadmill and stationery bicycle in our workout room which I completely ignore.The Bowflex is the best of the 3 evils for me!!!


----------



## Corey123

I did a little bit more walking today!!

Went to see the cardiologist and got a fairly good report on the heart! Had an EKG done. Heartbeat seems just a tad slow. 

She said things seem to be going a little better for me! A slight adjustment in the medicine to kick the heart up a notch because it seems to beat a bit on the slow side.

Other than that, prognosis looks good, and with time and patience, I should be almost back to normal within a few months, hopfully by spring.

Still have to stay within limits though, and can do too much for a while. The key to being able to return to good health is to stay in moderation with walking and walking up stairs and everyday things.

I just found out tonight that the landlord had the same thing just before he had his heart attack last year!! Didn't even know that. But he seems to have healed nicely and is back in good health, though he must take medicine to stay out of danger like me.


----------



## urmaniac13

Jeez, I haven't been to the gym since Wednesday last week, more than a week!  Longest break aside from being on holidays I think... 
I try to go back tomorrow evening if I feel recovered enough, I have been down with influenza all week and have hardly ate anything, so I need feed myself well to stock up on some NRG and stamina too...


----------



## Claire

I recently saw an ad for a medicare supplement that not only includes eye exams, but certain exercise classes at some fitness centers.  For all of you seniors this could be a great option.  Next time I see the ad I'm taking down the name of the plan to give to my gym's manager.  There are a lot of folk around here who cannot get around in the winter months.  The past couple of years my husband had problems with gout and arthritis.  I doubt I'll ever convince him to go to a gym, but for some of you out there, I'll try to remember to update it.


----------



## Silver

Well, yesterday was a half hour private swim lesson (for the triathlon training) and today I get to go running and play with my new Polar S625X heart rate monitor with speed and distance and all that other nerdy stuff! Yay!


----------



## Michelemarie

Worked out today - cardio, weights, core for abs - I try to go every other day - the weekends mess me up though.


----------



## Dina

Worked out today - half hour jumping on trampoline with the kids and took a half hour walk.


----------



## Corey123

Took a 1/2-hour walk with a friend.


----------



## sattie

4.5 miles - 2 miles running, 1 mile interval running, 1 mile power walk.


----------



## csalt

_Heeeelp!!!   Just got up and having read this thread, think I better go back to bed  ( or maybe go use the treadmill in the next room  )Cannot hope to emulate any of you. _


----------



## lyndalou

I walk  at least 2 miles every day that I can. Today I start doing some weight training. Need to do something with the triceps before my class reunion this summer. Think I can improve them in 2 months time??


----------



## BBQ Mikey

I worked from 10-4 this morning, did some lifting and alot of walking around.  Serious working out....nah.  But simply being up and mobile at that hour helps.


----------



## Caine

Up at 4:30 am, into a hot shower for a quick mucle warmup, then in the gym by 5:15 for 30 minutes of cardio; 6 minutes on the lifecycle, 5 minutes on the treadmill, 4 minutes on the elliptical trainer, then 4 minutes on the lifecycle, 5 minutes on the treadmill and 6 minutes on the elliptical trainer. It breaks up the monotony and gives me a chance to rehydrate without spilling Propel all down the front of my shirt. Repeat on Wednesday and Friday.

Tomorrow and Thursday will be full body workout circuit training: 10 machines, 12 exercises, 10 repetitions of each exercise, 3 trips around the circuit with a 3 minute rest period between circuits, in 30 minutes.


----------



## StirBlue

Caine:  Where did you learn all that stuff?  Do you go to a gym?


----------



## Caine

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Caine: Where did you learn all that stuff? Do you go to a gym?


 
I belong to a gym, yes. In fact, I belong to two gyms; Club Hollywood Fitness Studio and 24 Hour Fitness. I am also certified in personal training, group aerobics, sports nutrition, and senior (and not just because I'm old, either!) fitness instruction.


----------



## mudbug

groooooaaaannnn, who was the stinker who resurrected this thread?  

I'm going to the gym, I'm going to the gym, I'm going.......


----------



## Caine

mudbug said:
			
		

> groooooaaaannnn, who was the stinker who resurrected this thread?
> 
> I'm going to the gym, I'm going to the gym, I'm going.......


 
Have you ever noticed that you never hear anyone say "I wish I hadn't gone to the gym today?"


----------



## mudbug

absolutely right, Caine.  No matter how tired I really am, or tell myself I am, I always feel better after going.

It's the getting up and going part that stymies us slackers.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I just walk a country mile down a country road every day. There is plenty of fresh air, birds, and wild life to keep me company. Then there is the smell of pine and cedar...and oooh the sweet smell of honeysuckle!!


----------



## Dina

Nope and I sure feel guilty about it.


----------



## StirBlue

Caine said:
			
		

> Have you ever noticed that you never hear anyone say "I wish I hadn't gone to the gym today?"


 
I wish I hadn't gone to the gym today and signed a lifetime contract!


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen

I agree.......I've got a beautiful stream that I walk to, about a mile each way.  Good for the soul and the legs!


----------



## Caine

StirBlue said:
			
		

> I wish I hadn't gone to the gym today and signed a lifetime contract!


 
I've got a lifetime contract with 24 Hour Fitness and I love it! That's what convinced me to sign with them, even though their locations aren't really convenient for me.

I paid $700.00, up front, for a three year membership. Once that expires, I can renew my membership for 50 bucks a year, for the rest of my life!

Oh, and yes, I did hit the gym this morning for cardio at around 5:07 am.


----------



## StirBlue

I do a lot more stretching rather than physical exercises.  I find that stretching my arms in the air and touching the floor behind me is better conditioning for the abs than situps or pushups.  My son is just the opposite although he doesn't realize how many stretching exercises he is doing on the football field.  When guys decide to exercise, they always want to run before they build up to walking!  Maybe they should start with an easy crawl as that is where they keep everything stored (on the floor).  

Does anyone practice Poi/fire dancing?  We probably have all ran through the neighborhood with sparklers but exercising with a jousting pole with torches on each end??? Or flaming weights???


----------



## Dina

Poi/fire...that's interesting.  My DH and I are looking into ballroom dancing.  We haven't found a place yet.  Walking and trampoline will work for now.


----------



## StirBlue

Dina said:
			
		

> Poi/fire...that's interesting. My DH and I are looking into ballroom dancing. We haven't found a place yet. Walking and trampoline will work for now.


 
You should look into country line dancing.  It's way more popular and the people are fun.


----------



## Caine

You should try Pilates.  It was named after Pontius, ya know.


----------



## Dina

Walked for 30 minutes. Only thing is I got some blisters for wearing sandals.  We found salsa and merengue dancing so my DH and I will begin after we return from our vacation.  Tried pilates before and loved it too.


----------



## StirBlue

Caine said:
			
		

> You should try Pilates. It was named after Pontius, ya know.


 
I still have a lot of favorite yoga exercises that I like.  

I know that Pilates has been around for a long time.  They tried to resurrected it during the 70's 

I thought the recent infomercial was silly because they made it sound like nobody used it in 100 years.  Isn't Pilates more for body sculpturing?


----------



## sattie

Another 4.5 miles after a 2 day rest..... anymore than 2 days and I go nuts!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

sattie said:
			
		

> Another 4.5 miles after a 2 day rest..... anymore than 2 days and I go nuts!!!


 
Miss Sattie...

How long does it take you to make that trip?

It is addictive for sure!!


----------



## sattie

Uncle Bob.... it takes 1 hour.  I walk to the park which is roughly 3/4 of a mile and then the park itself has a 1 mile track.  I use the walk to and from the park as my warm up and cool down.

Yes, I agree, it is very addictive and I really enjoy the time outside and the people watching!!!  LOL!!

Correction.... last nights work out was 5.5... skipped a mile somewhere!!!


----------



## Dina

Walked with DH for about half hour, did some laps in the pool yesterday and today and played volleyball and flag football with my DH, kids and their friends in the backyard.  I'm pooped!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

I lost close to 30lbs last year.
I can do my 100 flights of stairs (up and down) in 23min now.
Still doing 'em 5 nights a week at work during my "lunch".

I've been lazy the past week though... 

It really came down to the fact that I was going to school and working full-time, and the only take-out I like in the area is Sushi and Subway...


----------



## CherryRed

I was supposed to go on a 5 mile hike yesterday but the weather looked threatening so I cancelled. Boo. However,  I did go for a long walk with my boyfriend that night because it got really nice out. I've already done a bit of exercise today -some pilates and toning stuff with light weights- and I'm planning on either doing yoga or spending some time on the exercise bike a little later.


----------



## Walt Bulander

Just did the Bolder Boulder 10k. It was a hoot. Supposedly, 50,000 people participated. I was faster than several hundred.  Came home and took a nap!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I did not do my exercise today! I am trying real hard to convince myself that all of the trips I made back and forth between my outdoor kitchen and the cool confines of my house counted.  Ya think?


----------



## Green Lady

The weather was great today, actually yesterday since it's after midnight, and I got the dog and took her for a 35 min. walk.  Earlier in the day I felt a little pooped because I'm out of shape but later I felt GREAT!  I need to get in the routine of doing this since the weather is finally getting nice.  I need to make it a priority in my life.  I have put on more lbs. than I care to admit.  I need to walk it off!


----------



## Caine

30 minutes on the elliptical trainer while I watched part of Rocky Balboa on the big screen. It usually takes me three or four days to watch an entire movie. Fortunately, at that time in the morning, I'm usually the only one watching, so I can ask the attendent to fast forward it to where I left off the day before.


----------



## mudbug

30 minutes on the treadmill this aft after a too-long hiatus

got me sweating.


----------



## sattie

6 miles today... and some body toning exercises.


----------



## Green Lady

Whew! Sattie!  6 mile run plus toning exercises.  I can't compete with you but am happy to say I just came back from another walk for 45 min. with my pooch.  Two days in a row.  I'm doing good!!!!


----------



## bandonjan

Rode the bicycle and did the weight machines.....had to burn
the calories for the Food Show tomorrow!


----------



## rbmccleary

30 minutes on eliptical not sure how to spell but my mom cant even say it she calls it the epilady lol


----------



## CherryRed

An hour of pilates today. Possibly more exercise later but I'm not sure if I'll be motivated yet. Lol.


----------



## mudbug

30 more treadmill minutes this afternoon.  with an incline this time.


----------



## CherryRed

I'm off to yoga in half an hour. That'll be about an hour and fifteen minutes. I love yoga - always feels so good once you come out of class.


----------



## sattie

Green Lady said:
			
		

> Whew! Sattie! 6 mile run plus toning exercises. I can't compete with you but am happy to say I just came back from another walk for 45 min. with my pooch. Two days in a row. I'm doing good!!!!


 
LOL... it takes a while to build up to that, but anything more than that is pointless or a marathon!!!


----------



## honeybee

*Have you exercised today?*

I went to the YMCA today. I walked around the track. I participated in an hour long water aerobics class.


----------



## Caine

No. My plantar fasciitis is acting up again and I can barely make it across the room.


----------



## Claire

Not yet.  I did my normal Friday workout (in this case a 15 min abs class, a 15 minutes Zumba, a half hour of step and 15 min ball class and cool down).  On Saturday I walked to the hospiital (3/4 mile or so) to read to a friend.  Yesterday I lazed (our 24th annivesary) and we enjoyed the day.  Today I will walk to the hospital to read again, then to a house that I watch for mail, etc, when the owners aren't in residence.  By the time I'm through it should be 2-3 miles (and those of you who've visited Galena know it is never horizontal, lots of climbing and downhill involved).  I have to laugh .... when I was thinking of how to answer this, I was thinking, gee I haven't worked out since Friday.  What a joke!


----------



## oppose

i road my bike 10-11miles today, slow day for me.


----------



## Caine

Still nursing the foot, but I must get back to work, so oh-dark-thirty monday morning it's back to the gym for me.


----------



## Claire

Sometimes I wonder what people consider "exercise".  My husband and I walk almost everywhere we go.  I always ask people about this when they visit, just to see if it is OK with them, so we know what to expect.  Yes, we both drive, and yes we own a F150 that can seat 6.  But I warn people that if they can walk, we will walk.  I still have people who tell me how athletic they are and won't walk to less-than-quarter mile (albeit that part of it is verticle) to a restaurant.  They don't want to work up a sweat, or give up their 3 1/2 inch heels or whatever.  

So, yes, I "worked out" by most peoples' standards.  If you came to my house you'd say I didn't workout today, but you also wouldn't want to walk to town and back because you might actually sweat in clothes that were not gym clothes.


----------



## bethzaring

Claire said:
			
		

> Sometimes I wonder what people consider "exercise". My husband and I walk almost everywhere we go. I always ask people about this when they visit, just to see if it is OK with them, so we know what to expect. Yes, we both drive, and yes we own a F150 that can seat 6. But I warn people that if they can walk, we will walk. I still have people who tell me how athletic they are and won't walk to less-than-quarter mile (albeit that part of it is verticle) to a restaurant. They don't want to work up a sweat, or give up their 3 1/2 inch heels or whatever.
> 
> So, yes, I "worked out" by most peoples' standards. If you came to my house you'd say I didn't workout today, but you also wouldn't want to walk to town and back because you might actually sweat in clothes that were not gym clothes.


 

Hey, Claire, I know what you mean.  I did not "exercise" this week, but I did help get in some more hay, just two of us this time so that means I handle the hay more than if 3 of us work it.  Also am hauling water, by hand in 5 gallon buckets, to water individual garden plants.  Danced until midnight last night, granted I do not do that very often.

And I have been to Galena, very steep hills there.  You set a wonderful example.


----------



## Dina

Yey!  We've been going to the pool for 2 weeks now and I've lost 4 pounds.


----------



## Dina

Have been biking with DH and kids for 30 minutes for 4 days now.  My hubby is motivating us and it's a good feeling to keep moving.  We don't feel so lazy anymore.


----------



## Dina

Biked for 50 minutes yesterday and 40 minutes today...added some yoga.  Feeling good already.  How's everyone's workouts lately?


----------



## applesauce

Hiked for 2 hours today, beautiful scenery!


----------



## Caine

No, but i did renew my gym membership today.


----------



## vagriller

45 minutes of soccer at lunchtime. Too much fun! Then I mowed some grass when I got home.


----------



## gourmande

Caine said:


> No, but i did renew my gym membership today.


Mine is renewed automatically via weekly pmts (as my DH points out to me every time he does the on-line banking thingy) He also likes to remind me that I haven't used the facility in 6 months ... I wonder if it's still there


----------



## GrillingFool

I quit smoking and gained 20 pounds. 
Fair trade off.

So for the last few month I have been faithfully
walking (high speed,with a bit of jogging sometimes)
with my labrador retrievers along the local creek
greenway... Even in the 112 degree heat index! 
(Much slower and with water!)

They get to swim, and I have lost a few pounds. Funny,
but I am actually getting to the point where I am looking
forward to the sweat!


----------



## Caine

gourmande said:


> Mine is renewed automatically via weekly pmts (as my DH points out to me every time he does the on-line banking thingy) He also likes to remind me that I haven't used the facility in 6 months ... I wonder if it's still there


 
I hate having money systematically removed from my account. That's why I always pay for both of my memberships up front. 

At 24 Hour Fitness, which I pass three or four of on the way home from work, I paid $700.00 for 3 years, and after the 3 years is up in March of 2008, I pay $50.00 a year for the rest of my natural life.

So, not to be outdone, Hollywood Fitness, which I belong to because they're convenient to my house, which is extremely important at 5:00 A.M., just gave me 3 years for $699.00, and the remainder of my life at $49.00 a year.


----------



## applesauce

Went to the track with a friend and ran 3 1/2 miles.  Then we went out for a scoop of ice cream.


----------



## lyndalou

I walk every day, about 2 1/2 miles. I have to wait till sunrise, though, which is what I'm doing right now.


----------



## nroberts

Normally I mountain bike at least twice a week but I have sluffed off a bit lately.  Went last night but it was such a short ride it hardly counts.  Went today down the road to pick some blackberries....bought some eggs too....is that exercise? :p


----------



## sattie

6 miles of running/vigorous walking... yipee!!!!


----------



## Dina

GrillingFool said:


> I quit smoking and gained 20 pounds.
> Fair trade off.


I quit my job and gained 19 pounds in 4 months.  Would that be considered a fair trade off?  LOL  I need to get back into the swing of exercising in the morning to burn off more calories during the day.


----------



## Caine

nroberts said:


> Went today down the road to pick some blackberries....bought some eggs too....is that exercise? :p


 Picking blackberries is, yes. Getting eggs could be, if the hens aren't willing to give them up.


----------



## Dina

Walked 30 minutes pushing my little one in the bike trailer then ran after him at the park.  Hopefully I managed to burn over 300 calories.  Sigh...


----------



## honeybee

*Have you exercised today?*

I liked what Bucky Tom said about swimming. I have enjoyed aquatics all my life for recreation but four years ago when I developed rheumatoid arthritis I joined the YMCA and started joint movement water exercise classes. Now I also do shallow water aerobics classes and deep water aerobics in addition to swimming laps and lap walking. The water has made an enormous difference. As for today, I did an hour of joint movement aquatics and walked a mile on an inside track.


----------



## roadfix

I like cycling, running, and hiking.  I've been a cyclist most of my adult life and will go through stages where I'll get involved in long distance cycling (century & double centuries) with small groups or larger organized groups.  Otherwise, I cycle recreationally, at least 3x/week.  I'm a tinkerer so I like to build my bikes from the frame up.
I've also been hiking evenings regularly with the local Sierra Club here at nearby Griffith Park.  Lots of fun there meeting and chatting with new people.


----------



## pugger

*Sands of Time ...*

I hope everyone else who posted in this thread has exercised some since their last posts .

10 minutes treadmill yesterday ( I know but I wanted to stop at 5), quick work-out leg presses, sit-ups, crunches arms/chest/lats/shoulders.  About 5th workout in last 2 weeks.

But have had great difficulty sticking w/ anything very long for the past 15 years . Soreness in feet, laziness - lack of 'getupandgo'


----------



## Dina

Just got back from walking/jogging for 45 minutes.  DH and I have been walking 3 miles 5 times weekly for 4 weeks now. We started jogging in intervals and we're feeling a lot better than before ~ more energy, better mood, slimmer thighs and waistline and motivated to eat healthier.


----------



## Aria

*Exercise is a MUST..to stay Healthy*

Tried different methods, plans.  This works for me:  I wear a step/mile counter.   Dr. OZ recommends walking 5 miles a day....AND Yoga and lifting weights.(Walking all around health, Yoga relieves stress, weights/bones.

Tried many times.  NOW it is working.   Wear my counter and I do walk 5 miles daily  Monday thru Friday.  Saturday and Sunday...not enough to count.A 15 minute Yoga...stretches only.  Simple.  Easy.   Fast.  Not too time consuming.  And no special effort.  Just very relaxing.

Monday thru Friday:  Lift 5 pound hand weights for about 5 minutes.  Ride a stationery bike for 1 mile daily Monday thru Friday.   It is just a little daily...but adds up.  AND I AM ABLE TO DO IT.  I have worked it into my daily life.


----------



## pugger

*slowly*

Exercised yesterday afternoon. 

Been tough but I've been stringing together a little exercise for a few weeks. It's tough as podiatrist determined, since my last post, that I have plantar fasciatis (sp?) in left foot - I suspect in right foot, too but he didn't xray & ultrasound that one. 

Bought new running & cross train shoes at the outlets yesterday so going to try a little running this afternoon or tomorrow. I did the treadmill for 15 mins yesterday, not near good enough but I've been burned out on running/treadmill/similar for a lot of years now. I'm hoping small doses will make it easier to take on more .


----------



## blissful

Last week I got in a 3-4 mile hike twice and a 7 mile hike once. Today I'm walking over lunch, so 3 miles + with my work mates. (thankfully it's not too hot here right now) ~Bliss


----------



## Chicks

DH and I walk 5 miles a day.  Try to get in 100 mi a month.  Last year we did 1125 mi. Haven't dropped a pound but haven't gained any either.
C


----------



## roadfix

I run regularly but I always look forward to my once weekly evening hikes with the local Sierra Club.  Usually about 5-7 miles with moderate elevation gains.  The pot luck evenings are fun where you have to lug your food to the top.


----------



## Dina

DH and I walked 4.5 miles this morning.


----------



## suziquzie

We did the same thing Dina... all 5 of us, 5 miles. 
The little 2 were mostly in the stroller but I'm so proud of the oldest.... no whining, didn't take his bike, and even pushed the stroller most of the time!!


----------



## luvs

i ran my stairs. 
that's my daily exercise fer years, now. 
i hate those stairs, ' cept i'll run 'em fer at least a minute er 2, fer cardiac health.


----------



## Chico Buller

I go to The Princeton Club (east) in Madison, Wisconsin at least six times per week.

I always make sure I do the StairMaster for +one hour because it's good for my asthma.  (Just go up to the gray-haired guy who sweats all over the machine and floor and say, "Gee, you must be The Tourist.")

I've been trying to incorporate at least one more muscle group per session in my lifts.  I have also tried that "bell thingie" with the handle because I saw the actors train with it for the "300."

My waist shows no improvement.


----------



## blissful

If I walk with Sam (but she'll move in 6 months), I get in 3 miles. If I walk with Tanya, I get in about a mile maybe a mile and a half. I did walk everyday this work week so far. I will today too. I might have to learn to walk alone to get my 3 miles in over lunch 
I have the treadmill set up in the basement now--I still use it for hanging up clothes. I gotta work on this!


----------



## Dina

Played volleyball with DH and the kids for 2 hours last night.  I was sooooo sore I ended up falling asleep till 3:00 a.m.  I think I'll take it easy today and work out for only 1 hour.  DH and I have lost 5 pounds in 5 weeks and about 3 inches!  Woohoo!


----------



## roadfix

I'm just about to do my 6-mile run on the dirt trail which is just yards away from my house.
After that I will fire up the grill and put some meat on it.  Yes.


----------



## sattie

Ran 2 miles, interval ran one mile (run for 40 seconds, walk for 30 seconds) walked 1.5.


----------



## Toots

I walked the dogs twice but I dont consider that exercise.  Must ride my exercise bike and lift some weights tomorrow.


----------



## loser007

No, and I feeling guilty ..sob.. I just downed a triple choclate cake.


----------



## VeraBlue

25 MILES!!!!!!!  We biked 25 miles this morning, and I still cannot believe we went that far.  There is a very good bike path in Bergen County that is a 12 mile circuit if you do all three loops.  Usually, we put the bikes on the rack and drive to one of the parks and then ride all three loops.  Today, we biked to the park, then did two loops, then biked back.  It took 2 hours and 10 minutes with one 5 minute water break.  It's amazing how different the roads you travel by car feel when you are pedaling on them.  We climbed some very steep and long hills....I gotta feeling I'm gonna feel this tomorrow...


----------



## roadfix

^^^ Excellent!


----------



## sattie

Wow VB.. that is great!!!!  I think my legs would be like noodles!

I just walked one mile going to the Farmer's Market.  This is really a 'rest' day for me.  Plus I woke up this morning and got out of bed to a sore knee... must be a sign of age setting in because I have never had this before.


----------



## Dina

Two hours of volleyball with DH and daughter.  I'm sore all over again but it sure feels good to stay active.  We're working with her before she tries out for 7th grade volleyball at school.  Please keep your fingers crossed for our daughter.


----------



## Mel!

I exercise in a moderate way almost everyday.

Mel


----------



## bethzaring

did 8 miles of hills on bikes yesterday in one hour. Don't know how to explain our hills, but we get up to 28 mph on the down hills


----------



## sattie

Walk 2.5 if weather permitting... 1 hour of cardio and weights.


----------



## VeraBlue

I found a pedometer in a desk drawer today....and put it on.  From noon till 3pm I did 4000 steps in the kitchen/dining room.  Funny how it racks up.  Spent an hour and a half at the gym, 5 miles on the eliptical, more work on the legs and derrierre


----------



## DaveSoMD

I am walking Lucky everyday after work. We are both under doctors' orders to loose some weight. I have been working us towards 40 min walks, today we got to 25 before she got too tired. Not too bad since we have only been at it since Aug 6 and she could only to about 10 miniutes when we started. 

This is Lucky..


----------



## suziquzie

only 2 miles today. its freakin hot and we got out too late.... 
maybe better tomorrow.


----------



## Dina

Feeling so guilty.  I haven't exercised since Sunday.  It pouring rain all day yesterday and today I was taking care of back to school stuff with the kids.  Hopefully tomorrow I can get an hour or so of exercise.


----------



## Lynd

I should probably start walking my dog for a good half an hour or so, someone else does it at the moment. It's just so cold and gloomy out after work, that I never feel like it.


----------



## roadfix

Dina said:


> Feeling so guilty.  I haven't exercised since Sunday.  It pouring rain all day yesterday and today I was taking care of back to school stuff with the kids.  Hopefully tomorrow I can get an hour or so of exercise.



I get that guilt feeling too whenever I miss my routine for whatever reason.


----------



## blissful

guilty feelings weigh 5 lbs, now stop it!


----------



## Dina

Jogged 20 minutes and played volleyball with my daughter last night.


----------



## roadfix

tonight


----------



## bethzaring

mostly I don't do any "intentional" exercising,  I worked up a sweat this morning picking over 100# of apples.  It is in my DNA to pick apples and berries.


----------



## Chico Buller

With my niece in town, our schedule has been a tad hectic.

Today my expressed purpose of going to the gym was to meet a client who had just bought a knife, but owed me the final payment.

I figured, hey, I spent the gasoline to get here, I might as well work out and get a nice shower.

I did 80 minutes on the StairMaster, but left before doing any weights.


----------



## suziquzie

not so much on purpose... just some yardwork and cleaning... then playing at the playground.... 
I'm gonna have to say yes I did! 
and go clean some more....


----------



## B'sgirl

Good work guys. I have been a failure the last two weeks. Haven't done much in the way of exercise and I'm feeling it!


----------



## Dina

25 minute jog and 35 minutes playing volleyball with my daughter.  I'm off to doing abs on the Firm ball thingy.


----------



## sattie

Walked 2.5 miles, Jazzercise for 1 hour


----------



## roadfix

Here are some photos from last night's hike in Griffith Park.  I like this particular route, we came up here on our last two hikes.  The hike is short (5 miles total) but the elevation gain is moderate and very steep in certain foot trails so it keeps your heart rate high.


----------



## Cooper'sMom

Raked the back garden (not all of it yet...) and it will be my exercise for the day -- finish it off today despite that I can't keep up with the spruce tree's falling leaves there...well, at least I am sure I get rid of Cooper's doodads which might have been lingering there for sometime...


----------



## Cooking in Mexico

I am in the gym every morning at 530 a.m.  every weekday... it is what I need to wake up every morning.  That and 3 cups of coffee


----------



## Dina

Argh!  Nothing since Sunday after getting eaten up by mosquitos!  It's been raining SO much down here that we've become infested with mosquitos.  I did some abs and lifted some light weights but I need my cardio so much.


----------



## roadfix

I just received 2 identical pairs of Vasque trail running shoes from The Sierra Trading Post which I ordered last week.  With all the discounts and free shipping I ended up getting something like a 75% discount on these items among others.  At these prices I decided to buy two pairs.  I've purchased a lot of outdoor gear from these folks.


----------



## suziquzie

Did about 2 hours of yard work and cleaned out the car. 
Its perfect outside I'll probably try to go do some more, but I'll probably end up sittin' in the sun a bit!


----------



## roadfix

Last night's hike was fun.  Treacherous in some parts...

Parking lot meeting area before splitting up into different skill level groups


----------



## sattie

No exercise today... rest day for me!


----------



## Dina

Yesterday I biked on the stationary bike for 30 minutes, lifted light weights and abs on the Firm.  Then in the afternoon, I jogged 35 minutes with DH.  Thank goodness those icky mosquitos are gone.


----------



## elaine l

roadfix, that looks like a blast!  Do they have a bunny hill for beginners?  Where is the picture of you?  

I did not exercise today or any day yet this week.  Adjusting to my new going back to work schedule but will hit the road again starting tomorrow.


----------



## roadfix

elaine l said:


> roadfix, that looks like a blast!  Do they have a bunny hill for beginners?



I believe the 'love hike' has bunny hills.......but that hike is only for singles...


----------



## blissful

I wanna go on the 'love hike'! 
Here are the pics from our Oak Creek canyon hike (7 miles).
Picasa Web Albums - * - Oak Creek Can...

I walked a couple miles after lunch with a co-worker. We call it 'venting time'.


----------



## elaine l

Why?  Are they going to check my ring finger?


----------



## Dina

2 hours daily of volleyball for the past 3 days ~ there's not a muscle in my body that is not sore.  I took a break today...sigh.


----------



## roadfix

elaine l said:


> Why?  Are they going to check my ring finger?



I guess it doesn't matter as I see a lot of folks removing their rings before exiting their vehicles.


----------



## Dina

Walked for 75 minutes yesterday morning.  This morning, I walked for an hour, lifted light weights for arms and abs on the Firm.


----------



## Dina

roadfix said:


> I guess it doesn't matter as I see a lot of folks removing their rings before exiting their vehicles.


That's just sad.  Shame on them.


----------



## TanyaK

I've only been going to the gym once a week the last couple of weeks as it's been freezing. Am planning to go at least 3 times from next week.


----------



## roadfix

Dina said:


> That's just sad.  Shame on them.



I've been good.  I never remove my wedding band.


----------



## Dina

Felt a bit anxious during the day cause I hadn't exercised but then we played volleyball with our daughter for a couple of hours.  I then lifted some light weights and worked my abs on the Firm ball thingy.


----------



## Claire

I really didn't feel like it at all today (not unusual for Monday), but hubby prodded me into getting to the gym.  Then my instructor did a more-difficult-than-usual workout.  I told her, "Did my husband call you and tell you to be extra mean today?"  I have a great instructor and great group of gals, we do a lot of laughing together.


----------



## miniman

I cycled to school to teach this afternoon and then cycled home with the boys.


----------



## pugger

I rode my bike for about 30 minutes Sunday. After a good 6 weeks of jogging/biking/working out I am back in a rut. My back started hurting a couple of weeks ago so that forced me to slow down. I hope to go work out after work today, but I've seen this too many times in the last 15 years. A good spell of exercise, followed by 3-4 months of inactivity. I just hope I get back to doing things before Christmas gets here.


----------



## roadfix

^^^ Perhaps you were over training?


----------



## pugger

I worked out 3 times a week, 35 min workout each time. Light weights, few exercises. I think I'm underdoing it.


----------



## wisconsin girl

Does walking around my sons soccer field with the dog whilst he is playing count? My son is playing soccer, not the dog


----------



## pugger

Ok, worked out nite before last. 35 minutes, a little soreness. Now to try to run or bike this evening after work. Hope I can do it.


----------



## roadfix

Some hill training on the bike later today. I love pain.


----------



## pugger

30 minutes riding on the bike around the neighborhood. I'm going to try an extended bike ride in the morning. Hope to go an hour at least.


----------



## roadfix

I rode from home and climbed a dirt fire road up to the top of Mt Hollywood on my tour bike yesterday evening.  Good ride.  
After I got home I rewarded myself by grilling a huge 1/2 pound burger.  

I usually hike up here.  This was the first time up here with my bike as the multiple trails leading up to the top are for hikers and equestrians only, and bikes are not allowed.  I decided to take a chance with the bike as park rangers rarely come up this way.


----------



## elaine l

I decided to take a chance with the bike as park rangers rarely come up this way.


I'm telling........


----------



## LibraryLady

Well - I was really liking this board until I ran across this thread.  

Accountability?!?!?!?!?!

You give me all these wunnerful, wunnerful new things to try - thereby increasing my fuel intake...

AND

You want accountability for my fuel consumption?????   

Sigh...  SIGH...  SIGH...

Ok... Ok... can I start tomorrow?  

 

LL


----------



## NAchef

Does the coitus count for exercise?

If so I need to exercise a bit more than I am now!


----------



## Claire

Yup.  Went to my fitness class.  Lost my keys.  Got lots of mileage looking for the keys on top of the hour of class.  Never found the keys.


----------



## sattie

I'm about to walk to class now for my 1 hour work out.


----------



## Nicahawk

I worked hard all day, digging a trench for buried wiring, putting more insulation in the chicken house, driving nails out of some gigantic bridge planks, and sweeping and cleaning in my shed. I hope this counts, I'm to tired to go exercise.


----------



## deelady

not today but we did buy a treadmill today!So as soon as we get it up stairs......


----------



## suziquzie

Ha!
you don't need the treadmill Dee there's your workout!!!!!!


----------



## deelady

Well actually I think I'll just watch.....lol  That sucker is HEAVY!!


----------



## suziquzie

DH and I brought his 150 gallon aquarium up 7 steps a few years ago... 
I FEEL YOUR PAIN!!! 
He wants to get rid of it now. 
I DONT THINK SO because who will help him get it back OUT!!!!
THen he has the nerve to tell me I'm a wimpy girl.... 
would he like me to be a man-girl??????


----------



## roadfix

I didn't do any heavy breathing over the weekend due to bad air from all the wild fires in the area.


----------



## babetoo

are you kidding? lol


----------



## Dina

Looks like no one has exercised since November.  I walked Monday and Tuesday for 90 minutes with my friend.  We haven't gone the rest of the week since it's been too cold for her....56 degrees in the mornings.  I love the weather.


----------



## Claire

Oh, dear.  I guess I should weigh in more often.  I went to my weights/workout class on Monday, on Tuesday I walked to and from my favorite blind gal's house (only a mile round trip, but a completely vertical mile in freezing weather(,  Took a pilates class on Weds.  Yesterday we bought our greenery and put it up.  For those who live in more tropical climes (I have, for many years), this is a weight lifting opportunity.  Plus we bought a ton of food and booze for a Christmas party.  It is about 20 steps from the street to our house.


----------



## Jeekinz

I've been doing a routine in the morning.  50 sit-ups, 50 jumping jacks, 30 push-ups and 1/2 mile on the treadmill.   My knees are feeling better so I'm working on 3/4 mile.  I've been using the preprogrammed workout on the treadmill instead of just going the same pace.  You start off in a walk, then fast walk, jog, then run, etc.


----------



## suziquzie

I just shoveled a ton of icy slush.
Does that count?


----------



## sattie

I'm out the door this second to run my 5 miles, taking advantage of the beautiful weather we have at the moment!

Suzi... yes, it does count!


----------



## 70chevelle

Intervals on the treadmill, stretching, and 110 situps every weekday before work.  4 days a week, at lunch, I workout with weights, which I've done pretty consistently for the past 30 years, although you probably couldn't tell?  From Sept - March, my Saturdays are usually filled with 3-5 hours of bird hunting with my german shorthair.  (Lot's of tough walking)  I used to mountain bike, and even did a few races in the mid '90's.  I plan to get back on one of my bikes again this spring.  The older I get the tougher it is to keep weight off.  I need to drop 10# before spring and then another 10# thru summer.  My goals this time of year are to just stay even.  With all the great food that will be available this time of year, it's tough not to over-indulge.


----------



## fahriye

30 minutes walk out in the fresh air and 10 minutes on exercise bike. I never learnt how to ride a bike when I was little and now I cant get my balance when my kids try to teach me. I drive a car but cant ride a bike LOL!! It would have been great outdoors exercise. My friend says I should have a bike with stabilisers ha ha ...


----------



## x-termin8or

Iv joined a free exercise training course on the internet. I now exercise 3/4 times a week. I always exercise at night (as thats the only time i have time lol) and later today i will be running on a treadmill and doing various weight lifting exercises.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

Hmmm...does chasing after three kids ages 6 and under count? How about hanging the multiple loads of laundry on the line??


----------



## gadzooks

60 minutes stationary bike, 60 minutes free weights, plus whatever I do for work, fun.


----------



## Claire

I'm going through a seasonal transition ....  my exercise classes at the fitness center have changed a lot, and I need more aerobic exercise in my life.  But for some reason I haven't been able to get with the program.  Did my Pilates yesterday (essential for my sciatica), will do my resistance training class tomorrow, plus that essentially uphill walk.  But today it was laundry, cooking, and gardening, which as far as my life experience goes, does pretty darned close to nothing for overall fitness, nothing for the old spare tire.


----------



## gadzooks

Yup...45 minutes on the stationary bike, followed by about an hour with the weights.


----------



## Lotsofjunk

I can't get over how friendly everyone is here, I feel good coming on here, the atmosphere and design is a very happy one.

Right now I'm lifting weights, it's a beatiful sunny day (it's been gloomy a lot lately) is it normal to feel extremely sad and down during gloomy times? I sometimes even feel like crying, I begin to think of everything good and bad in my life and I begin to worry that everything will go downhill. As soon as the sun comes out I begin to love life and feel like laughing.

I started eating a healthy diet (today I had a bagel, 7 bananas, 5 glasses of orange juice, turkey and a turkey sandwich and we'll see what's for dinner. I started jogging (although I get cramps easily) and crunches along with lifting 15lb weights. I'm currently in an online relationship with a beautiful girl in South Dakota, it's been almost a year now and I'm going to be staying at her place in late july or early august, I can't wait (I'm 17 and she's 16).

I know this is off topic, but I feel so great right now that I feel the need to share this


----------



## corgilover

I walk my dog daily.That is one of my exercise agenda.Then,I play running around the house with my Corgi.Agenda 2. Then,I eat healthier food.I cook daily.


----------



## gadzooks

50 minutes on the bike that goes nowhere today, and the "A" side of my upper body work out (free weights). Bumped the weight up today, too.


----------



## Jikoni

Nah! I usually don't exercise over the weekends.


----------



## mphilip876

I want to be fit


----------



## mphilip876

Yes it is..Swimming is the best Exercise to be fit


----------



## mphilip876

Its a good idea


----------



## Claire

I just woke up and am looking at my weights.  I'm peeved at the world today and know that working out will blow off some steam.  I walk anywhere I go that is under a mile (and that is a lot of my life, and walking is a poor description, here it is climbing!), work out at a gym at least twice a week, often three times, do some weight lifting at home.  I'm still overweight, but muscularly so because I won't give up good food and lifestyle.  UGh!


----------



## babetoo

my knees are causing me to much pain for me to exercise.


----------



## Claire

My exercise classes were canceled this week, something I really count on.  I need the social interaction (and yes, over the years I've made some lifelong friends, or even short term friends, from taking classes in several states).  I like it that when I skip a class, I run into people from the class who ask me where in the heck have I been.


----------



## cookingexp

50 lengths.. that too much to ask for. I agree swimming is the best way of exercising your body, but I cannot go beyond 12 lengths. Actually, i am not regular else I could have thought of increasing my stamina. My daily exercise would involve playing cricket for an hour and lawn tennis for an hour and a half.


----------

